# The Question Game - Part IV



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry for letting this thread get so long before starting a new one. here is the last post on the old thread.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Im the first one here, I wonder who will be next to join me???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

I will join you. Should we order pizza?


----------



## lmbchp (Feb 21, 2008)

Can I join you and can we order garlic knots too????


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

What type of breath mints would you like after the garlic knots and pizza?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

Garlic knots are not for me...but I will have tomatoes and sausage on my pizza. What topping would you like?


----------



## metatroncubed (Feb 21, 2008)

Depends have I had a good day or a bad one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

How shall I know how your day was?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 22, 2008)

Maybe you have the power to read minds? Or the power of an empath?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you think it would work at this long distance?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Am I too late for the pizza and garlic knots???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't eat pizza or garlic knots, didn't anyone READ MY MIND and order me a grilled chicken salad?

ANOTHER NEW THREAD wooooooooooohooooooooooooooo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

Have you ever tryed a Salad with Edible Flowers on it?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Will it help against my headache?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

yummmm yes actually I have eaten fresh flowers, aren't they beautiful?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think flowers look much prettier in the garden than on a salad. Don't you agree?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not really, I think they look beautiful all ways, what is everyones favorite flowers?

I posted on another thread, mine is Gerber Daisies


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, Im willing to let the salad thing slide but why the hell would anyone ever want to eat flower???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have heard of people eating Dandelions, but haven't a clue as to why they would. Isn't that a strange thing to eat?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 22, 2008)

If you were lost in the woods and hungry, wouldn't you eat dandelions?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

No way, Would you???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

How can you get lost in the woods if you carry your GPS with you at all times?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

What if you ran out of batteries?


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 22, 2008)

As I wouldn't be able to move, would someone be there to open up my head to replace them for me?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 22, 2008)

If we opened up your head, what kind of strange thoughts do you think would pop out?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

I dread to think  Are you sure you want to do that???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont think you all would want to see the horrid lustful thoughts and images and fantasies that I have trapped in my cranium, do you????????


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 22, 2008)

That depends, how many of them am I in?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

damn, can you send me your picture lololol?
then maybe you might be in my *PHANTASIES* :batting:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you have mystical fantasies?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not really, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Uhm, what's up, doc?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

I like carousel animals and have a collection from Lenox. Do you have a collection of anything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

You mean, except of dust?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

*I Have a collection of skull art, maneki nekos, and tons of puddy cat fur!
how fast do kittys grow hair? Mine must grow it every hour!!*!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Could you please highlight the question?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Why do you need the question to be highlighted and how do you highlight a question anyway???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

With a highlighter, perhaps?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmm, Won't that mark my screen???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you think Mark is screened?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

I guess that would depend on whether Mark likes a public or private screening???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

ok, the question was, how fast do cats grow fur?

mine seems to regenerate his fur in a minute and he is the furriest beast you ever saw


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Why does the term "Fur Fighter" stroll through my head, now?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Will you save the baby animals from General Viggo?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Who is general viggo???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Can we have a pic?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Is he a scary looking villain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

How shall we know without a picture?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

How soon should we find out what General Viggo looks like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

As soon as possible?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

what the hell are FUR FIGHTERS?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you think taking a look at this site will help you?

(There is a link hidden in the question...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't you think the the video game *Fur Fighters* is silly because they are all stuffed animals like General Viggo here, fighting eachother?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Why should I judge a game by it's package?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Why must you judge any games? What makes you think you are better than them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Who said I judge them? Or was this directed to Grandi?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

ok ok ok your video gamers, who is gonna answer my REAL question?
how fast do kitty cats grow FUR????????????????????


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Did you try looking in a book about cats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you think said book knows the answer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

There are plenty of books to choose from. Don't you think one of them would have the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

But what if they didn't think of that question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't you think the authors are smart enough to ask that question?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you think that if they did ask that question, that we would not be discussing it here???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you think that it is within the bounds of possibility that Linda is right?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Which is the only Zodaic sign which is neither animal nor person?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Libra. Did you know that I am one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

I did not know that you are a Libra. Do you know what sign you are in the Chinese Zodiac?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a Yin Earth Rooster. Who would have thought?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am an Aquarius and a horse (in the chinese zodiac). Anyone else care to share their zodiac signs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, who said I actually care?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

I am Aquarius and a Pig. Timberwolf as you were the first one to share, to me that would mean that you do care. Does anyone else agree with me???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you mind my disagreeing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Why are you pretending that you don't care?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you really think you need to care about something like this to know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Well you do keep replying here so to me that would mean that you care somewhat. Am I right???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

I may care about this thread... but my sign isn't that important to me...

Did I make it clear enough now?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ok ok ok your video gamers, who is gonna answer my REAL question?
> how fast do kitty cats grow FUR????????????????????





*It will take 2-3 full shed-outs to grow back fully.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 26, 2008)

Did you know that I am a Capricorn and was born under the Sign of The Dragon?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Did you know that the opposite sign of Capricorn is Cancer?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone care that I AM A full on SAGITARIUS?

((((GRANDI FLORAS) you rock big time, 2-3 shed outs? why does he grow fur every 5 minutes and leave it everywhere?

I know i know 2 MANY questions for you all?

did i overwhelm and confuse and piss you off yet?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 26, 2008)

Signs, signs, everywhere are signs. When will it all end?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe you should stop looking for the signs?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Are these signs of the future?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't they look more like signs of the past?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you think it is a trick to confuse you?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

If it is a trick to confuse us it sure worked on me, Is anyone else confused???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

what? confused here? No one makes sense here do they? Do we care if they do / don't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Are we in the land of confusion, now?

Are we?

Are we?

We aren't, are we?


----------



## mango (Feb 27, 2008)

*Superman, where are you now?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

He's stuck in the Fortress of Solitude. How could that happen?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Did you that there was an earthquake here in England last night and it measured 5.2 on the richter scale???


----------



## mango (Feb 27, 2008)

*So... did the earth move for you??


*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL hell yeah but not in the way I wanted it to, Has anyone else ever experienced an earthquake???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

I felt one once in LA many years ago, I had never experienced it before it was a real feeling of UNCERTAINITY that I still recall even 20 + yrs later : >

I had a stoopid fender bender yesterday, whose fault was it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Who do you call stoopid?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ((((GRANDI FLORAS) you rock big time, 2-3 shed outs? why does he grow fur every 5 minutes and leave it everywhere?



Some cats _(and people too)_ simply lose more hair than others. Several endocrine disorders or other metabolic disorders can cause a cat to start shedding more. Also, this could be the first sign of allergic skin disease. Most cats with allergies eventually begin itching as well, however, hair loss is most common in the early stages. You might want to change to a different or better quality cat food, bedding or anything else in your cat's environment, you might see if that helps.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

Did any of you ever know that there is a Stooped Ale?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

I never knew they had anything so _*stoopid*_. What will they think of next?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

If they are stoopid, are they really able to think?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

If I drink Stoopid ale/beer, will I become Stoopider??? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't you think this might depend on how stoopid you already are?
(No offence!)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

rut roh is ((TIMBERWOLF))) calling my girl (((DUBLINDA))) stoopid?
I will kick his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Why can't you read posts right?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Are roosters really stoopid?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Soopid roosters surely, but all roosters?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Did the rooster cause the monkey to go stoopid?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Erm, how shall I know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

How does anyone know anything???


P.S. Thanks for having my back earlier, Wendy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Er, Linda, don't you think the term "stoopider" implies that one has to be somewhat stoopid before?

(As far as I know, you can only get stoopider if you're already stoopid, elseways, you would just get stoopid.)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Im sure your right but maybes Im just to stoopid to understand, Can you explain it in simple terms please???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 28, 2008)

MY GIRL (((LINDA))) is NOT stoopid damnit!!! 
Can you please quit that!!!!!!!!!!
or I will have to kick you ass too
and it's awfully far away at the moment


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> MY GIRL (((LINDA))) is NOT stoopid damnit!!!
> Can you please quit that!!!!!!!!!!
> or I will have to kick you ass too
> and it's awfully far away at the moment




Calm down my friend, its just a joke and for once Im actually in on it so it's all good. LOL. And you are more than welcome to come and visit me here in England to kick my ass anytime. 

Are you calm and chillaxed now???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you notice that she was so filled with eagerness that she forgot to ask a question?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> MY GIRL (((LINDA))) is NOT stoopid damnit!!!
> Can you please quit that!!!!!!!!!!
> or I will have to kick you ass too
> and it's awfully far away at the moment



(((TIMbERWOLF)) u are totally correct, you all ruffled my feathers, and I was on the way to the gym anyways, so a little aggressive perhaps hehehehe......the last laugh is on me then

whose ass should i kick anyone LOL...at 5' tall and 140 I am quite strong, but ass kick worthy? I DUNNO? LOLOL

next jet to UK, I am on it, back to reality now


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

Have any of you ever KISSED an ASS before? LOL​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, can't say i have, how about you????????

hmmmmmmm thought alittle more about after i hit the submit button, and alhtough I have never kissed the 4 legged variety, there are a few of the 2 legged species that fall under the terminology *ASS* that I just mighta kissed


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Have any of you ever KISSED an ASS before? LOL​



Not of the 4-legged variety anyway !! LOL 

Did you feel the tension on the boards?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

No, I did'nt feel any tension, it was all just funny to me. Did anyone else think it was funny???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, the only tension I felt was/is in my neck/back muscles. 

There actually were people believing this was not fun?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes it would appear so, I wonder why???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Did we possibly play it a bit too serious?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe people would feel better if we had a sing-a-long? Who will start us off?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

"My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R. My bologna has a second name, it's M-A-Y-E-R....."


Or is that the wrong song?  


I actually hate bologna...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 28, 2008)

B-I-N-G-O, B-I-N-G-O, and Bingo was his name-o. This is fun. What is the next song?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Old McDonald had a farm E-I-E-I-O ! Anyone else want to try their hand at singing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

*croak* Do you really wnat me to?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Im liking the singing and WTG to Sam for starting us off:bow:, but what the hell is Bologna???:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bologna is America's favorite lunch meat, according to Oscar Mayer. The song made it's debut in 1976. If you go to this website, you will be able to see the commercial http://www.kraftfoods.com/oscarmayer.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Bologna is America's favorite lunch meat, according to Oscar Mayer. The song made it's debut in 1976. If you go to this website, you will be able to see the commercial http://www.kraftfoods.com/oscarmayer.



Thankyou Maria, I have just been on the site and checked out some of the different varities and they even have bologna with cheese, it does not get any better than that:eat2: I had never heard of it before and would love to try some but I bet they do not sell it here in the UK. Do you think they might ship it here if I place an order???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you check their terms of service?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you call their customer service number?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you think said number will come if you call it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to service regardless of where they live. Don't you agree?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

What if they are out of service?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

What if they are just out???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder why people on the boards seem to be getting upset, is it because we here not only smile but get better service?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Er... Huh? :huh: :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

A smile confuses an approaching frown. Wouldn't the world be a better place if everyone smiled?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

What do you think... is it within the bounds of possibility that I got confused by the question accompanying the smile?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

I love a good smile and I never question it, how about you?​


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't you think that of a person is always smiling, they are up to something?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

What do you think they are up to???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

Doesn't it depend on how they are smiling?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Where do you go to learn how to read smiles??? Is there a special school for it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Could it be that said school is called "life"?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Life school, Is that similar to life modelling???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Why do I feel so old, all the sudden?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

i dunno, how old are you Timberwolf?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Its rude to ask someone's age. Did you not know that???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

no i ddin't why is it rude?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Because some older people are sensitve about their age. Do you worry about your age???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't worry about my age... Isn't aging part of life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Why should I worry about my age?

(Caring about my age would actually be way too confusing for me...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Are you dazed and confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Confused, yes, but why should I be dazed?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

I have no choice but to grow old but do I have to grow up???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

I bet none of you know where my name is from?

hint hint, peter pan, and I dont wanna grow up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I could throw out a list with all names from Peter Pan, but that wouldn't be the way you thought it to be, right?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone else like Peter Pan peanut butter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like peanut butter, but it doesn't like me. Are there any foods that don't agree with you?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

I cannot eat anything spicy, Do not ask me what happens when I do???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Why shouldn't I? Would the answer be too gross?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

What is your definition of Gross???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Are you going to use the word as an adjective or a noun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you want to confuse me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you like being in a state of confusion?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you like the song "ball of confusion?"


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Which Version?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

There's more than one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Temptations
Love and Rockets
Duran Duran
The Neville Brothers
Bill Perry

I think that about covers all the artists. Can you think of anyone else who sang the song?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

What about the land of confusion?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you like the version (Land of Confusion) sung by Genesis?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone NOT like Genesis?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Who are Genesis??? Im joking


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Isn't that the book before Exodus??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Er... what's the book after Exodus?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wouldn't that be Leviticus?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Would I know?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey backup everyone...who can guess my name ????

(not you LINDA, I know you know)....from Peter PAN..and I WONT GROW UP...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it Tinkerbell?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO do I look like a tinkerbell with that backpiece....who can guess it correctly???????


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

How about Wendy?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 2, 2008)

Doesn't it look more like a fish? an angelfish, maybe?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Could it be Mary Magdaline?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

(((MARIAC))) how did you guess ? heheheeh ...........mary magdaline? huh


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you have a favorite song about your name?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

No. Should I?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

There is a song called "Looking for Linda" by Hue & Cry, its a great song but its the only one I know with my name in. Can anyone else name a song with their name in.??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONc3OMOb98I

Well appearently they are never going to stop looking for me, does anyone know any good hiding places???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Would that be a hide-out to live in for a longer time?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybes, What can you offer???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you think that maybe he might be offering the wrong thing?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anybody else have the feeling that this guy might fly away with the help of his eyelids?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

Can a fly land on this guy's eyelids?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Would anyone want a fly to land on their eyelids???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you think flies are interested in our opinion?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

to those of you that know my name.........can you guess my song?

everyone knows its _ _ _ _ _ 

http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/w/windy.shtml


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Did you know that a fly married a bumble bee?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

I found this in reagard to the fly and the bumblebee..but don't know what it means? can anyone explain it?

http://www.enchantedlearning.com/paint/rhymes/coloring/Flybee.shtml


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fiddle dee dee, fiddle dee dee,
The fly has married the bumblebee.
They went to the church,
And married was she.
The fly has married the bumblebee


it is a nursery rhyme.... Don't you think it is cute?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you know there were cars wearing bumblebee stripes?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

How can a fly marry a bumblebee??? What the hell will their offspring look like???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you know that bumblebees fly under radar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Would it be necessary to have them on radar?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been multiply stung by a bee while riding my motorcycle, anyone else have a weird bee thing happen?

btw it seriously scared the helloutta me and felt like a metal snap was burning me or something


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you know that According to 20th century folklore, the laws of aerodynamics prove that the bumblebee should be incapable of flight, as it does not have the capacity _(in terms of wing size or beat per second)_ to achieve flight with the degree of wing loading necessary?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you think that is why the bumblebee is confused and married a fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, did you know that the bumblebee actually plays a trick on the (human) laws of aerodynamics?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is the bumblebee confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Why should she?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there a difference between bumblebees and honey bees?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't you know? :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

I do not think she would ask that question if she knew the answer do you???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you know that the largest population of Timber Wolves exist in northern Minnesota?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 4, 2008)

Why do you think we know anything about Minnesotta?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Did she actually think so?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Why not? Aren't we a smart bunch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, are we?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess we are but how can we know for sure???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Who could we ask to know?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras always seems to have the answers, doesn't she?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, she does but she can't know everything can she???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you think it's actually possible to know really everything?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't you all have a friend that *THINKS* they know everything? lololol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever told Mr/Mz Know-it-all to STFU?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Is this Mr. Know-It-All?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

The Rocky and Bullwinkle show!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Was that a question?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2008)

Do we have a question that is missing? Where should we look for it?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

What? Who? Timber? You checkin me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

What's up, doc?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Is there a doctor posting on this thread now???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Coul dit be arabbit?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you know any rabbits who also happen to be doctors???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is Elmer Fudd hunting wabbit again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Isn't duck time, yet?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 6, 2008)

huh wtf is DUCK TIME?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

It's time to duck, isn't it?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Can we play Duck Duck Goose?? Hiya TW


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi TJC. I don't know if we can. Can you?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Would you join me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

What if I don't know that game?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

do you want to play Ghosts in the Graveyard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Er... BoooOooo?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rahhhhhhhhhhh..... Did I scare you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Huh? Me? Scared?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

WTF is duck duck goose???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Do I get it right that you don't know said game either?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 7, 2008)

does anyone here play any card games such as HOLD'EM?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I try to but Im not very good at it. Are you good at it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Me? Poker? Are you kidding?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Why would you think I was kidding???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 7, 2008)

I play online HOLD"em a bit and in vegas and AC, anyone besides me been there?????????


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> WTF is duck duck goose???



Duck, Duck Goose is a children's game first learned when they are about 4 or 5. Here is the concept of the game:

A group of players sit in a circle, facing inward, while another player, the 'picker' (a.k.a. the 'fox'), walks around tapping or pointing to each player in turn, calling each a 'duck' until finally picking one to be a 'goose'. The 'goose' then rises and chases and tries to tag the 'picker', while the 'picker' tries to return to and sit where the 'goose' had been sitting. If the picker succeeds, the 'goose' is now the new picker and the process begins again. If the 'goose' succeeds in tagging the picker, the goose may return to sit in the previous spot and the 'picker' resumes the process.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I play online HOLD"em a bit and in vegas and AC, anyone besides me been there?????????



I live very close to AC and have been to Vegas, but I am not a gambler. I would rather play word games than poker. Does anyone else prefer to play a word game?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

I like to play the scrabble board game with family ....and online I sometimes play text twist. Does anyone wanna play some rock and roll?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

How about if we watch some Country videos?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

Can we hear that "auctioneer" song?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Who sings the "auctioneer" song???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Do I actually know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know, Do you know???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

The song is called "Sold (The Grundy County Auction Incident) - John Michael Montgomery. Don't you listen to country music?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2008)

Why is it called country music? Isn't all music made in a country?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Doesn't it sound like some music is made in a jungle?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Do they have electricity in the Jungle???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you need electricity to make music?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't you just need some drums to make a jungle beat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Do you think a jungle beat is all of music you can make without electricity?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Who would want to make music in a jungle anyway???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't you know that this would be fun?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Who doesnt like to have fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Could you tell me?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Hiya TW...can u tell me why you were up at 4am?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I like to play the scrabble board game with family ....and online I sometimes play text twist. Does anyone wanna play some rock and roll?



I confess I am a SUDOKU nerd, anyone else admitting to this particular addiction?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

I have played it but am most certainly not addicted. Does anyone else not see the appeal of putting numbers in boxes???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hiya TW...can u tell me why you were up at 4am?


4 AM? :huh: 



DUBLINDA said:


> I have played it but am most certainly not addicted. Does anyone else not see the appeal of putting numbers in boxes???


1+1=3? :huh:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> 1+1=3? :huh:



2 + 2 = 4
x + y = z
How fast is the train moving?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Have I drunkenly gotten onto a train instead of the plane again:doh:???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

aww no number lovers..I am the ONLY GEEK?????


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> 4 AM?



TW - your post above: #267

Old Today, 04:17 AM #267
Timberwolf
Lunatic Member

Thats why the time question


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

maybe ((TIMBERWOLF)) is in a different time region, say europe where 4am is 10am? or Aussie and I dunno know what that math is LOL


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

As far as I know Timberwolf is in Germany and Im in England and I think their is a 1hr time difference between us. Am I right Timberwolf???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> TW - your post above: #267
> 
> Old Today, 04:17 AM #267
> Timberwolf
> ...





HDANGEL15 said:


> maybe ((TIMBERWOLF)) is in a different time region, say europe where 4am is 10am? or Aussie and I dunno know what that math is LOL


Indeed. I'm german (GMT+1)... What means that it was 10:17 as I posted. 

ETA: Hadn't seen your post, Linda, as it was on the next page... But you're right.

Right now, it is 10:34 PM over here. What time is it in your place?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have 4:48 PM on my clock...what time does the train leave?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Its 23.30pm here in England, who else is coming with on this trip and where the hell are we going???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Who planned this trip?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

my passport is ready, can anyone buy me a ticket to the other side of the pond?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

Is the other side of the pond really that far?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Would you like to take a walk across it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Couldn't we just swim across?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you think you could make it in one day?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Why not hire a boat and row across the pond???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you think you'd be faster, then?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Hold up there a wee minute, What makes you think I do anything fast???


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Can I go too? TW, you are in Germany? How COOL is THAT?????


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Er... so about 50 degrees?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Have you ever thought of the 50 ways to leave your lover?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Why should I?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

50 ways to leave your lover, isn't that a song???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Could it be that I don't know?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't they have Paul Simon songs in Germany?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Is it possible that I don't know them all?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

If you are a Paul Simon fan, you certainly would know that song. Don't you lisen to music?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Is it better to listen to music or to make music?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Are you talented enough to make music?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, maybe. And you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 10, 2008)

I use to play clarinet and coronet in the bands at school. Do you think I may have forgotten how to play them?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Didnt we talk about forming our own band here on Dim's once before???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Did I live under a stone in that time?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you ever lived under a stone???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm... A long, really long time ago, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe Long ago and Far Away?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

How far away???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

In the land far, far away, maybe?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there really a land called "Far Away"???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you never heard of the land "Far Far Away"?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 11, 2008)

What if I have heard of a galaxy far, far away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Could this be another story?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Is far far away the land that Princess Fiona from the shrek movies lives???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you want as your prize for knowing that? Door 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Why cant I just open all 3 doors and choose the prize I like the most???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Where would be the surprise?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

I do not like surprises, Please let me open all 3 doors???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this the _Price is Right _game?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

I do not know, you tell me???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

What if it would be "The price is wrong"?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Is that a new game show?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Could it be old?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

How old???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Should I know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, why shouldn't you know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Do we really want to know???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, do we?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Is your Knowledge is haunted by the ghost of a past opinion?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

How can I tell?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you see spirits following you around?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm... how should they look like?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

How would you like them to look???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Do I have a choice?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

You have many choice's but which one will you choose???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there a possible wrong choice?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

Who's to say whether it is right or wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Who may it be? Is it you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

Why do you think that it might be me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Did I look at you as I said that?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 14, 2008)

Can I decide what is right and what is wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Dunno. Who actually can?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you think I can???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

Is this a public right-of-way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2008)

Er... A public night of day?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this a Three Dog Night?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 15, 2008)

What about a three cat life???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't cats have nine lives?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

Isn't Nine Lives a brand of Catfood?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Could it also be an adoption organization?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Would I know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Would you care to know???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Should I care?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

If it was important to you then you should care, How important is for you to know???


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 16, 2008)

Would you believe that it is not important to me at all?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

What do you care about then?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 16, 2008)

Do I really need to care about anything?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

how can you go through life without caring for anything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

How shall I know if I don't care?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you think Happiness is having a large, loving, caring, close-knit family in another city?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't you think this would mean me knowing where Happiness lives?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wouldn't you want to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Would you tell me?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

True happiness comes from within, don't you agree???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't you think that the agreed upon Happiness is all worthwhile?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Er... aha? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Would a sing-a-long help you? _"If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands"_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Do you think toothache can make you happy?


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

Would you like to trade your toothache for a boss you wish would catch on fire?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Does the boss feel cold?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

What if the boss was hot?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 17, 2008)

If you think your boss is hot, how do you concentrate on work?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it any easier to consentrate on your work if you're boss is cold?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Wouldn't it be easier to concentrat on your work when the boss is gone?


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 19, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nicer if there were no bosses who were mean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you know that it seems impossible to me to disagree with you in this case?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you ever think that the boss was mean beacause they were having a bad day?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 19, 2008)

Why should I care why the boss is mean? Can't I just hate them for being mean to me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Do we have to hate anyone, anyway?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

isn't being nice to someone better than making enemies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you know you're making it difficult to disagree with you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Isn't that what a good friend does?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't you think that honesty sometimes forces you to disagree?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you believe that honesty is the best policy???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Usually, yes. Why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

Why do you think that this would matter in the grand scheme of things anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

What should this grand scheme of things be?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Should the grand scheme of things flow with the fabric of space and time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Space & Time actually is a fabric?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Did you know that reality has a texture?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Indeed? How does it look/feel like?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Should we ask Brian Greene? (He wrote the book The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space, Time, and the Texture of Reality)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Can he tell us about the Space Time Continuim too???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

To be continued...?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

How long should it be continued for?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

Why is something continued when it is never ending?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Who said its never ending???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Could it have been A.F. Möbius?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Who is A.F. Möbius???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 21, 2008)

ahhhhhhh I have a mobius strip carved by my grandmother, (just mentioning her on another thread) any one know what that is besides the almighty (((TIMBERWOLF))))????

btw this is an ESCHER VERSION 

View attachment escher-mobius_strip_II.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Can you just tell me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Am I allowed to?


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone remember the original question?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

How original is that question???


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2008)

When did anyone mention originality?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you have the recipe for Thomas' Original English Muffins?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 21, 2008)

How do we know that Thomas made the original English Muffin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Are we speaking about Thomas the tank engine? :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you know who narrates Thomas the tank engine???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it important to know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Different people have been narrators for Thomas the Tank.. What year are you talking about specificially?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you think I'm the right person to ask?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Doesn't it seem possible that you may know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

You mean, because I know Thomas?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Timberwolf, do you know the fat controller too???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you mean, if I met him in person?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

who is the fat controller?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Would that be Mr. Conductor?


----------



## mango (Mar 22, 2008)

*Can I post my question here?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

MANGO,,,,,,,,, of course you can..what is it though??????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Punctuation marks, anyone?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

Are Puntuation Marks all that Punctual?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you think they're pointless?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 22, 2008)

Isn't it all pointless? Isn't that the point?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it a point or a dot?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you know that The Brothers Grimm wrote 211 fairy tales?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you count them?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Didn't _The Count _count them?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

((TIMBERWOLF)))) were you making fun of my over use of ??????????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Fun? What makes you think?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2008)

me think? hahahhaaha


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

I think thinking is overrated, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there any necessity to think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you know that The human brain is 85% water?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Is water able to think, then?


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

If water can think, is it pure and unfiltered, or contaminated with our thoughts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there any possibility to find out?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it possible that all this talk of water makes me want to take a bath?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

If you take a bath, could you be so nice to ask the water about its opinion?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you think Kathy will return with an answer from the water???


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kathy can be very persuasive. Don't you think she can get the water to talk?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't you think that it takes her a little long to come back with an answer? :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybes Kathy is having a great chat with the water, Do you think she has forgotten about us???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Could it be possible?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you think she is just a very busy lady and has not had time to come back to us yet???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Will she ever return?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

I would think that she wouldn't want to come back since people are talking about talking to water, Would you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

I know Kathy will get back to us. Is it possible that she is tied up at the moment?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

Is she tied up with an old rope or a new one?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

I would like to know who was so evil to tie her up in the first place???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

If you didn't do it, why are you so jumpy :bounce:???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

:bounce: Jumpy? :bounce: Who? :bounce: Me? :bounce: What makes you think? :bounce::blink: :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you think it is just a hunch?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 25, 2008)

Can you believe I just returned from the bath? And, why do you think I know how to speak water?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, why else should you stay such long in cold water?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ian't it possible the water was speaking English to you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

:huh: To me?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

TW why are you confused???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Didn't Mariac ask me if the water would possibly be talking english to me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

What language do you want the water to talk then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Who said *I* would be talking to water?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you not want to talk to the water???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Who said I don't want to?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there a hidden well in the desert?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

You mean, an oasis?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

It could be a mirage???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Is it a midget?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

How about a Midget in a Mirage?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you know there are Mirages that can fly?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Can pigs fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Have you ever seen a cow fly over the moon?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can a venus flytrap fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Can you stop flies?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Would time fly if you skipped an hour?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Why should I skip an hour?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

How else are you going to make time fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

With a rocket?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

How is that possible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you think it isn't?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you call arugula - rocket?:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Er... beg your pardon, but... what?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you eat argulua in your salad?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

What is argulua???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

*Arugula is used in salads that use several types of greens in them*.

Do you think that time has anything to do with a Fly sitting on Arugula?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this a type of cabbage?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Could this be a question of time?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Could it be about green vegetables?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Will they stay green if time goes by?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

do they have to stay green?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

(((MARIAC1966)))) have you been spying on me?

I eat baby spinach leaves every day for lunch for months now, and last week I changed it to ARUGULA aka ROCKET....yummmmmmmm love it....so tangy and spicy!!!!!!! and it is *GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEN*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

Did Arugula come here by Rocket?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Dunno. Perhaps with an asteroid?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe by The hands that built America?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

How did they get there?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Did Noah take penguins and kangaroos on the ark?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Why should he have walked that far?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

why would WHO have walked HOW far?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

How about you walking 10 miles?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this a walk-a-thon now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds more like a talk-a-thon, doesn't it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

How about a Wok A Walk A Thon Along?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

What do you think about some Wok-racing?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Here a wok, there a wok, everywhere a wok-wok


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Did we switch threads?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

What thread is this again? wok wok


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Embroidery thread?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

embroidery thread......na....don't you know I am an avid Cross-stitcher??


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

How many stitches can you cross at one time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Are we sewing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is somebody sewing buttons back on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

:huh: Is someone sewing buttons on my back?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Where am I again?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you far away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Where could that be?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Never Never Land?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Who is in Never Never Land???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Captain Hook?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Aren't Peter Pan and Wendy there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Wasn't there also a big, bad crocodile haunting Hook?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Does Hook always hear the _tick, tick, tick _from the crocodile's stomach?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Shouldn't the crocodile be near to make him hear it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Never Never Land?









Michael Jackson Still Has Neverland but is the Magic Gone?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Had there actually been any kind of magic?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is Michael pulling rabbits out of hats now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anybody know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe Quincy Jones knows?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Could he actually know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you know ...that Weber kettle grills were actually made out of buoys cut in half?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

I think I never encountered them, so how should I know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Weber Kettle Grill


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah, cool... But what are "buoys", please?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Perhaps this link might answer that question?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buoy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

Is the theory buoyed up that there really is a missing Link between Australopithecus and our earlier ancestors?​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it hard to learn how to spell "Australopithecus" without cheating?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Could this depend on your native language?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you questioning my question? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Will it respond?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 1, 2008)

If questions were responded to with questions, wouldn't that put answers out of business?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Does every question automatically come with an answer?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Should I presume that this thread is full of answers and hardly any questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

How could questions be answered by Questioning the Answers questioned?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you doubt the sense of this thead?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2008)

when will this end????


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 2, 2008)

Does tomorrow ever come?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

What happens if someone decides that they don't want to pose a question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Could this be against the rules of this thread?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

How many License plates did James Bond's car have in _Goldfinger_?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Erm, didn't count them... four?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

How common are four-leaf clovers?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 2, 2008)

Aren't they more common than five-leaf clovers?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you ever seen a five-leaf clover?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

I could answer this, but I'm supposed to question it, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Why don't you try to answer it in form of a question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you think that questioning the question is easier than answering the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Who said that I'm questioning the question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

How many questions does it take to answer the questions with a question so the question is finally answered with a question?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Quite a lot, don't you agree?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Does standing upside down make it easier to answer the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Who said I'm standing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you sitting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

have you ever been sitting upside down?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 3, 2008)

Why would you want to sit upside down?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

What about all the blood rushing to the head?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you have a headache?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Should I have one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

If you had a headache, would you stop sitting upside down?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

What gives you the idea I'm sitting upside down? :huh:


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 4, 2008)

Isn't that your brains falling out of your head?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Are you talking about Brains Beer, the official beer of Welsh Football?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know of any Welsh folklore?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

Wolves hold a special place in Welsh folklore and myth, and the vale Ffestiniog holds its own special wolf stories 

Today Coed y Bleiddiau (Welsh for wolfs wood) is the name of one of the station stops on the Ffestiniog railway line form Porthmadog to Blaenau Ffestiniog, it gets its name from an old story that it is the place where the last wolf in Wales was slain over 500 years ago. 

*Is this Welsh Folklorish enough for you dear?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Could you imagine this makes me sad?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you going to cry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you know that sadness doesn't always make you cry? 

*sob*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Does sadness make you feel blue?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it possible that you are turning blue?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Should I be hanging around those little blue guys in the woods called Smurfs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't you think it depends on how tall you are for them to accept you as the new smurfette?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

How short do you need to be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Could it be they are about one foot high?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Should I shrink myself to their height?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, are you able to do so?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought it was about 3 apples high?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

What if the Smurfs grew?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't you think small Smurfs are bad enough?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't you like the smurfs?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone like the Smurfs?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

I use to watch them all the time. I thought they were really cute. 

Is it the color of the smurfs that you don't like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

How can someone not like the Smurfs (except for Gargamel)?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you remember Gargamel's Apprentice, Scrupel, who was frequently rejected from boarding schools for wizards?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

I think so... Could it be he had a different name in the german version?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Why do you think I may know the answer to that?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

What about Azriel?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Did Azriel have fleas?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Should we ask Smurfette?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you think you can find her?


*nice new Avatar Swamptoad**


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Wouldn't it be easier for you to ask her?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Do you think you can find her?
> 
> 
> *nice new Avatar Swamptoad**



Thanks! 


Maybe we should ask Brainy Smurf, instead?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

Is Brainy Smurf as smart as he thinks? 

For that matter, why would anyone watch The Smurfs? LOL​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

What was your favorite cartoon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Do I have to list them all? :huh:  :shocked:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't you want to share with us?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

What about my RSI?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Repetitive Stress Injury???


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Ever heard of strains?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

What about them?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

TW, did you strain yourself?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Perhaps a strain of the hand?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

Is the hand really quicker than the eye?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Could it depend on the eye?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 8, 2008)

Which is your favorite eye?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does he really need to have a favorite eye?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

Did anyone else here ever notice that Wilma Flintstone and Barney Rubble didn't have Eyeballs?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Is that one of those mistakes by the illustrators?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 9, 2008)

How do you know someone at the TV station did not steal them?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Who would want to steal their eyeballs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Zombies who lost theirs?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

Zombies, where?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Night of the LIving Dead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

Now how in the heck can a Zombie be Living?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Didn't you know they're neither dead nor alive?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

What are they then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Could we call it "undead"?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Where do you think we will find them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Could they possibly live in the graveyards?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you think there is a "No Digging" rule for the zombies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't you think it might be necessary to have been one to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

What would anyone do if they actually found Zombies and would they know to run the other way?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Does anyone want to play the game Zombies?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Zombies really eat your neighbors on the Game Zombies?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Do I know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you know there is a rotten neighbor website?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, would my neighbors rot away if I posted them there?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

do you think it would encourage them to move?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Why do you want them to move?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Shouldn't they move if they are rotten?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

How rotten do your neighbors have too be before they move?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Should they be as rotten as a smelly egg?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

How rotten is a smelly egg, actually?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Is a smelly egg smellier than smelly feet?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

How bad do smelly feet smell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Worse than a smelly fish?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Who would know the answer to that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Could you imagine not being the only one wanting to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

Why would anyone want to know.... can you imagine them all at the same time?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Maybe Mr. Stinky Feet would know?

Check this out! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9jVdcdjDcg


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

What if I don't want to check that out?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wouldn't that make you stubborn?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

Just because I only want to do what I want to do, is that any reason to call me stubborn?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

ummmmm....Yes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you sure?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

Is anybody really sure about anything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Didn't you ask this question before?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Could that be the standard question to ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Wouldn't that be "why"?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Why do you ask me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Who would know the answer then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

The chicken?


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Chicken Little?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you know Chicken Little's name?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Should I? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Why shouldn't you?


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

What makes you think I should?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Who's to say whether you should or should not?


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Does it really matter if I do or not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Does it matter if you wear clothing or nothing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you trying to start a nudist colony?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

Why would anyone start a nudist colony?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Could it be for their own personal reasons?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

What reasons could that be?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wouldn't you have to ask the person who wants to start the nudist colony?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

Are we part of the clothed colony if not the nudist colony?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you intend to confuse us?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

whats a colony?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you confused, by chance?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

Has any of us taken the chance of being confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I did. You too?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't we take a chance on being confused every day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

I prefer to miss the chance. And you?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2008)

What happens when all your chances run out?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you have to start over then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

New game, new luck. Isn't this what they say?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

They say those type of things?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

That's what I heard. Don't they?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

If they did, would it really make a difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Does it have to make a difference?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

If it is different, would the difference make any difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Can the difference actually make any difference to the different difference?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG.. i walk away from this thread for a week or 2...and it has not changed any in my absence has it????????? LOLOLOL.....Where's DUBLINDA? helllo..hello...echo echo.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

It has and it hasn't. Or has it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Can you spot the differences?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Do I look like a spotter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

What does a spotter look like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Why, you don't know, either? Who can tell us?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

Could I tell you without posing another question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess this would be off the rules, wouldn't it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Are you allowed to bend the rules?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Me? No. You?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

Why would we want to bend the rules for something different?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Good question. Does anybody have an answer to it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you find it thrilling to do something that is not in the rule book?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Not really. And you?


----------



## gravity.plan (Apr 18, 2008)

is this the game from "rosencrantz and guildenstern are dead"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Not really. What gave you the idea?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 18, 2008)

Aren't ideas wonderful?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

What if your idea lightbulb blew out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you have a flashlight?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

do you think a flashlight will help you produce ideas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

No, but it could help me *see* my ideas, don't you think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is there a special trick needed to *see *your ideas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

What about light?

(They're usually invisible in darkness, thus the lightbulb if I have an idea.) :huh:


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 19, 2008)

If you stepped out of the mirror, don't you think you would see the light?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

What kind of light?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you mean the light is on the other side?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Isn't that the way things usually go....always on the other side?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

But... Is the grass really greener on the other side?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Does it have to be greener on the other side?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Dunno. What do you think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you really think that I would want you too think what I know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Er... Could you please repeat this in plain english?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

If it were in plain English, could you understand it if it were repeated?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

has anyone seen tlw?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

Isn't TLW on another thread or maybe another universe?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Would you believe we live in a multiverse?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Can I sing a verse of the limerick?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

A verse of the limerick? Which one?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 20, 2008)

Could it be the one that has been missing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Which one is missing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

What's cooking?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you making dinner?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

At 2:20 AM?


----------



## metatroncubed (Apr 20, 2008)

Is that when the cartoon transformers plays on Adult Swim?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

What are they transforming into?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Naked BBW?

(I know, I know, but one can dream, can't he?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you think your dreams are a little vivid?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

What do you expect from a guy with a vivid imagination?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm.... do you think that it could be dangerous to answer that question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you expect it to be dangerous?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wouldn't that depend on the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

As I don't know your answer, how should I know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

Why would you want to know the answer if you weren't sure of it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Curiosity, perhaps?

(I know what they say about curiosity killed the wolf and such, but that won't keep me from being curious...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Didn't curiosity kill the cat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Does this keep cats from being curious?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think there is anything that could keep a cat from being curious. Do you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

Why would a curious cat want to know such a curious question?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

You didnt know the cat was suicidal?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

No, why would I know that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Did the cat listen to Suicidal Tendencies?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Why would a cat want to listen to that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

To get suicidal? :huh: :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

Have you ever seen a suicidal cat?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Did you know that William Shakespeare was born today in 1564?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Did I attend this occurence?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

I know I wasn't there. Did you attend?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Didn't you know I was in another place, back then?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

I had no idea...Where were you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Could this be a secret?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you keep secrets from the other wolves?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

isn't he the leader of the pack?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

Is Timberwolf the leader of the pack or just the underdog?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Isn't Underdog a super hero?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe I'm the leader of the underdog pack? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you have any super hero powers being the leader?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't you think super hero powers are overrated?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

How do we define super hero powers?

(There are so many of them...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Did you look in the dictionary?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you think that the dictionary could have that information?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

To which dictionary are you referring?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Do I have to refer to any specific dictionary?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't diffrerent dictionaries have different definitions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

What happens if you don't know the differences?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

what are our options?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Why does there have too be options?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

SHould I know why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Why shouldn't you?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

You dont know me very well, do you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Should I want too know you?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wny not, I spose?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you mind if I stop this and go back too work now? LOL


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you have to?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, I do have too go back to work now, I have had a good time, can we do it again another time?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

are you up for it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, let's, play with you later? 


Bye...........


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Will you be around?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Should I ? :huh:


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Have you seen her?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

In person ?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

Have you seen her not in person?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Er... could someone please help me think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Is it that late already where you need help thinking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Will 1:10 AM count as late?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wouldn't that depend on how early you got up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you think this really makes a difference?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you sometimes think better when you are sleepy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Sometimes, yes. Confused?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe. Maybe Not?:huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

I am back and I am just not sure if it makes a difference either, do any of you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you think I make a difference?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't you think that you would make a difference if you were more different?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you think I'm indifferent? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isn't there a difference between being different and indifferent?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you tell the difference?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

I am not sure if I can tell if there really is a difference.... do you think that the difference would be any different then indifference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

At least there should be a difference. Why else would you use the prefix "in"?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

I didn't realize that in was out, is it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

In is out?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Does that mean that down is up?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Did the world stop spinning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Didn't you notice it spinning backwards?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe it is spinning frontwards?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Could it be spinning sideways?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Would it be crooked then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

How would that look like?


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

That depends...is Canada the new North Pole?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

Where would the North Pole be if it were in Canada!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

At the Niagara Falls, perhaps?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

There's nothing north of Niagara Falls in Canada?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Should there be something?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you looking for something to be there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

What could it be?


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Could it be something velcro or back bacon-related?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Back bacon related?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

What is that?


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 29, 2008)

Is no one familiar with "Canadian bacon" (like on pizzas), which Canadians refer to as back bacon?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

I've eaten Canadian Bacon, but have never heard it called "back bacon." Has anyone else ever heard that term before?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Could having heard that term require having been in/near Canada?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 29, 2008)

How should I know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Aren't you the one with all the knowledge?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

Isn't that kind of knowlege detrimental?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you fear she might die of some sort of lead poisoning?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean, do you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you need clarification on the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you think it's actually necessary to clarify this question?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

Without clarity, how can we have understanding?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you think Miss Understanding could tell us about that?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Tell us about what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

About clarity, perhaps?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are asking. Can you clarify, please?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is this thread as confusing to the rest of you as it is to me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Why are you confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Could it be he's still searching for the point in some of the questions?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Didn't you know that a point in every direction is like having no point at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Do you agree that this is the point of the problem?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

Well, what is a point by definition?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

Does there have to be a pointed definition?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

Why is that the only points I see are on the top of my head when I look in a mirror?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Grand Floras said:


> Does there have to be a pointed definition?


Would you prefer pointed toe shoes?



Pinstripes 67 said:


> Why is that the only points I see are on the top of my head when I look in a mirror?


Did you forget to clean your mirror?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

Why would the mirror be dirty?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

is it because I ran out of Windex?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Should this be some window cleaner?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Is it appropriate to use window cleaner on a mirror?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

Is there such thing as mirror cleaner?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

How about just glass cleaner?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Could you use glass cleaner to clean your glasses?


----------



## kathynoon (May 1, 2008)

Must we be expected to clean anything in this thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Did I say so?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

Would you say so if you weren't sure?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Are you sure that I am sure?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 2, 2008)

Are you sure that being sure is a sure thing?


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

If you are "unsure" does that imply stinky armpits?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

How on earth did you get that idea?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Do you memorize all the commercials on TV?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Me? No. Should I?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

Why shouldn't, couldn't or wouldn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

Do you think I could easily memorize american TV commercials?
(As a german resident...)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Who said they have to be american commercials?


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2008)

Which country has the best commercials?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Do they have different commercials for the same products?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

Sure. Did you know there are TV shows showing the funniest/best/worst commercials of the world?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 3, 2008)

Do they still have commercial breaks in those shows?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Wouldn't that be sort of redundant to have commercials in the middle of a show about commercials?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Do you think they have commercials of their own country joined in there?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Is this world turning commercialized?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Don't you think so?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

The way that Television is going these days, do you think that they will have commercials about commercials in all countrys?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't you get beaten for that in say, North Korea?


----------



## kathynoon (May 4, 2008)

Can't you get beaten for anything in North Korea?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

What are the rules in North Korea?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Are there any rules?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't every country have rules?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Do they need a ruler to measure the rules?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

What measuring system are they using?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

What measuring system would you use for measuring rules?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Well, are the EUrpoean or NOrth American rules?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Is there a difference?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

Would the rules be different everywhere you went in the world?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Don't you think communication would be easier if the rules were identical?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Wouldn't it be necessary to speak the same language?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Could this be one consequence of identical rules?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Would there be any other obstacles?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Do you see this as an obstacle?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

Are these obstacles different from any other consequential identical rule?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Did the ruler get outruled by the rules?


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

Can I borrow a ruler to measure something please?


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2008)

Will you post your measurements for us to see?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Will these measurements be in inches?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

What if they are in miles?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 6, 2008)

Who would carry that ruler?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Wouldn't that be too heavy to carry?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Could it possibly be carried by more than one person?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

How many people?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Will 16 be enough?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 7, 2008)

Enough to carry it or enough to use it?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

Both, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

Perhaps both are Enough to carry but not enough to use, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Perhaps both are Enough to carry but not enough to use, don't you think?





Timberwolf said:


> Both, perhaps?





Jazz Man said:


> Enough to carry it or enough to use it?





Timberwolf said:


> Will 16 be enough?



Er... Huh? Both?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Are you a bit confused about all this?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 8, 2008)

Should we try another topic?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

What do you think about strawberries?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

Should I have to think about Strawberries?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Who doesn't want to think about strawberries?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Do you like strawberries with whip cream?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Is the pope catholic?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Is a person who is not catholic suppose to know the answer to that?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Is it necessary to know that?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Isn't that common knowledge?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Common to everyone???


----------



## kathynoon (May 9, 2008)

Does everyone need to be common in this area?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Who wants to be common?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Did you know that it's quite common to be uncommon?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 9, 2008)

Even though common sense isn't common?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

If common sense is not common, then why isn't it called _un-common sense_?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Wouldn't that be quite uncommon?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

People with un-common sense?


----------



## kathynoon (May 10, 2008)

Don't more people have no sense at all?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Is having no sense at all like having no point at all?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

If so, shouldn't this be called "The Senseless Thread?"


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Why would you want to change the name?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

If the name were changed, would you want it to be what the name was changed too?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Who said this thread is senseless?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Do you find this thread informative?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Don't you?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

What is the best information you receive from here?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Maybe that it is possible to keep up a conversation while using questions?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

So no one else just CAME for the questions and stayed for the senselessness?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

isn't that all part of the fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2008)

Isn't it fun?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 11, 2008)

How could it possibly be boring?


----------



## kathynoon (May 14, 2008)

Did I miss something? Did this thread stop?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think any of missed anything.... I haven't been able to log onto this site for days. Have you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

I haven't been able to get here either for several days, do you think that they finally got things fixed?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

It looks like. Do you agree?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

If we agree, does that mean that we might be collectively right?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Is this possible?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

Well, all possibilities are possible, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

What tells us this is a possible possibility?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Do you think a meeting of the minds is warranted?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

Do you think they might think alike?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Would they like to think alike if they could?


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

should they?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

What ?


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Would you believe that I have exceeded 8,000 posts?


----------



## kathynoon (May 16, 2008)

Should I believe it?


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Well .... isn't seeing ... believing? :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Would you believe it if you actually saw it?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

Can't you see it?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

What am I looking for?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2008)

Is it possible that we have forgotten what we were looking for?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

It certainly is possible for me.... do you think we should look for something new?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Wouldn't that make sense?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

What should we look for now?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Why don't you suggest something?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

have you seen a Leprechaun chasing a rainbow?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Have you ever seen a rainbow running away? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Why would the rainbow run away?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Do you see any other reason why the Leprechaun should be chasing it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

Why would you think that there would have to be a reason for a Leprechaun to be chasing a rainbow even if it never moved?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Well, how could he chase it if it didn't move?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Do you think it is possible that the wind was giving the illusion of the rainbow moving?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Is the wind an illusionist?


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Is nature magical?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Isn't nature ever changing right before our eyes?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2008)

Is nature simply changing or is it evolving?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

What's the difference?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

All evolving in nature denotes change, but does all change in nature denote evolving?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

And where's the relation to a rainbow?


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

are your questions evolving?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

Could they possibly be revolving? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

Are they on an axis?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

On an axe? :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

What were we asking about?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

There actually was a question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

Why didn't you know that there was an actual question, weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

Didn't you know I'm quite absent-minded, sometimes?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

Are you the absent-minded professor?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

Do I have to be professor to be absent-minded?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

Do you have to be absent-minded to be a professor?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 21, 2008)

Have you had any professors who weren't absent-minded?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

have you ever been taught by an absent-minded person who was not a professor?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

Do parents count?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Who doesn't count from time to time?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Don't you learn how to count in kindergarten?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

What if one hasn't been in kindergarten?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 22, 2008)

Then what's the point in counting?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

You mean the point in counting is that you have to go to the kindergarten to learn it? :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

But does a home-schooled counter rate any higher than a kindergarten counter?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Is there a competition?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

If this were a competition, would you compete if it were?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Did you know I'm sick of competing always and everywhere?


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

What about anywhere?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

Why wouldn't you even want to try?


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Should I be counted in first?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

So you want to be counted first or at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Who counts?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

How about a mathematician?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Why a mathematician?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Isn't part of their job counting?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Do they still do it?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Isn't that a loaded question?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Why do you think so?

(I'm innocent! Honestly!




)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

If you thought so, wouldn't you be Innocently Honest?


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

How should we honestly or innocently know this?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

I honestly don't know, do you?


----------



## Jazz Man (May 24, 2008)

Couldn't you lie and say you do know?


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Why didn't I think of that? :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

If you had thought of that, would you have questioned it anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Do you question my innocence?


----------



## TropicalFish (May 24, 2008)

Do you question my need for guacamole like they question your innocence? :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Who am I to question your needs?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Should anyone's needs be questioned?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

Should we question Questioning the needs of others?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Could this be questionable?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Isn't everything questionable?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Are we? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Wouldn't that depend on the person? Aren't some people's actions questionable?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Don't we count as "everything"?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Does everything we do count?


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

Are you certain?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Don't we have to know for sure to be certain?


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

Am I suppose to think of a question for the question game? :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Are you having trouble thinking today?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Is thinking unmanly?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

Why do you question someone that is thinking as manly or not?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Why do you think I question that?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Is there a difference between manly thinking and and women thinking?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Didn't you notice?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

Actually, has any of us noticed the difference between male and female thinking or questioned it at all for that matter?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Regarding my question above, what do you think?


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Do questions cause controversy?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Could it be that you are slightly confused today, dear swamptoad?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Is he spending too much time in the swamp?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Do you think this might be the reason for his confusion?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Do you think he has lilypads covering his ears impairing his thinking?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

Don't you wonder if such inpaired lilypad covered ears are worth thinking about?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Isn't that the point of wondering about something?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Er... What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Is curiosity worth wondering and thinking about?


----------



## kathynoon (May 29, 2008)

Are you asking because you are curious?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Aren't you curious?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Don't they say "curiosity killed the cat"?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Is that a fact?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

Heck, do you even think that the cat cares?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Huh? Maria is a cat? :huh:


----------



## kathynoon (May 30, 2008)

Isn't Maria a cool cat?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Is this the reason why she looks like a strawberry?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Shhh....you will give away my disguise... Don't you know that I am undercover?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

How could I if noone told me?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Don't you have ESP?


----------



## kathynoon (May 30, 2008)

Does having ESPN count?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Are you tracking football scores?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

ESP? What has a driving assistance system to do with this?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Didn't you know there is a difference between a GPS and ESP?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

Now what does a GPS have to do with all this?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Isn't it a navigational system?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

Does a navigational system really navigate the right things?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

What are the right things?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

To which right things are you reffering?


----------



## kathynoon (May 31, 2008)

What makes right things right? What about the left things? Or the middle things?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

Is there anyone who can tell me what on Mars is going on here?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

When did we land on Mars?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

I think that Mars would be a bad choice of planets because none of us could stand it for long and I am sure that if we had a choice, we would want to be anywhere but there, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Who said we'd have a choice?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there a different line to stand in for "_options_?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

Did you see any other lines?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't there a line forming in each direction with different options?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

If there was a line forming in each direction with different options, would we know which options would be the right ones to stand in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

What options would it be, anyway?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 3, 2008)

If the options were what to have for dessert, who wants to stand int he chocolate line with me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

How about an option for Strawberry lovers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Cherries, anyone?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Ho Cherry O


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

I think that Hasbro kind of had a slump with that game, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Is it possible that our toady friend has mixed up the threads?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Is he spending too much time in the swamp again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you think the swamp is messing with his mind? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Perhaps his ears are clogged with water causing his brain to be water logged?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

What does that mean?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 4, 2008)

Doesn't it mean that if you get your ears clogged with mud, the water will seep into your brain and clog it up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Could that be a myth?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Do think it is possible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

That it is a myth?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

I am not sure what you both are trying to convey here, but don't you think that it is a bit silly?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you think that you missed something or were you not paying attention?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Did I forget to pay attention? :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

If you paid attention, would you forget it anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

How could you actually forget to pay attention?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

How can you pay attention when you don't have enough money to pay for it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

When did someone start charging?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 5, 2008)

Was it the moment they filled out a credit card application?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

Do we now have too have a credit card to pay attention?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 6, 2008)

Which way to the free games?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 6, 2008)

Are games ever really free?


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 6, 2008)

But don't you have to play to win?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't you have to pay first in order to play?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 6, 2008)

Where is the slot for the coins?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Do machines even take coins anymore?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

Do we even have coin machines anymore?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Did everything revert to accomodate our digital status?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 7, 2008)

When are we going to get rid of paper money and coins, and go totally digital?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you think that the government will ever get rid of paper money?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 7, 2008)

Then how will we ever get rid of those pesky rainforests?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Isn't a rainforest necessary?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 8, 2008)

When was the last time you used a rainforest?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

Why would anyone want to use a rainforest when there are perfectly good dry ones to use?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Don't some people prefer to be all wet?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 8, 2008)

Is that why they won't wear deodorant?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Isn't deodorant only used in certain cultures?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

Is wearing deodorant certainly and culturally used?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Would you stand next to someone who did not wear deodorant and was sweating all day?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

I am not sure if anyone would do that, are you?:blush:


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 10, 2008)

If I did, would I get a prize?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 10, 2008)

Would the prize somehow involve a much-needed vacation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

Can you tell me what a vacation is, I don't remember.....?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

How many times a year are you suppose to get a vacation?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 11, 2008)

How many times are there in a year?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

For that matter, how many years is there in time?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is Timberwolf on an extended vacation?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 12, 2008)

Weren't you supposed to be watching him?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Did someone forget to tell me that?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2008)

Who's forgetful?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you the forgetful one?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

Sometimes being forgetful can be silly. 

I hope that timberwolf don't forget that he belongs here with us.....​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you think we need to send out a search party to find him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

Why not a posse?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

you really think that might work?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Who found Timberwolf so fast? Whoever did...thank you...thank you.... Timberwolf you have been missed around here !!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

What if I found myself?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Would you find yourself it you looking in the lost and found? 


Welcome back friend.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

If you were lost, would you even think of looking in the _Lost and Found_?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 14, 2008)

Would you believe that I wanted to look in the lost and found, but someone lost it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

do you think someone will find it?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't people usually find themselves in the mountains or something?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Where do people get lost at?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

In their minds, perhaps?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

What if they lost their mind?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Would you mind if you absolutely lost your mind literally?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

Would you mind my not understanding your question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you completely lose your mind?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

If I lost my mind, would you mind questioning the absolute understanding of it?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess not. Do you absolutely understand your mind?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Is that really necessary?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2008)

Wouldn't it be interesting to actually know what you're really thinking yourself?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 15, 2008)

Is that something you'd really want to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't know that what I am thinking is even interesting to actually know but would we really be thinking nessisarily about what is on anyone's mind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Wouldn't it be interesting to you to know what actually is going on in your very own mind?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wouldn't you find it more interesting if you could read other people's minds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't you think this could end up disappointing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Disappointing for who?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

How did The Who get in here?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Where are the who?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't you know that who is on first and what is on second?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Where is third?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Could he be at fourth?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Perhaps we should ask who?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 16, 2008)

Did Horton hear the who that we should ask on fourth base?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Does Horton know what's on second?


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe, do you think we should tell him?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

Shouldn't we let Horton alone, knowing that he has enough problems of his own?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Doesn't everyone have problems of their own?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

Would we have more problems if we were alone like everyone else that asked themselves this very question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you think some of our problems would go away if we were alone?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

Is the problem of being alone always the answer that anyone would ask everyone else so that question would have meaning at all?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

Why am I alone today, isn't there anyone else here that still wants too play?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

here I am!!!! I was getting my infusion Thursday and was not able to get around to logging onto the computer ( my infusion takes a little over 7 hours). Will you wait until tonight to play the games again?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry I don't come online in the evenings, but normally only in the mornings before I go too work. This afternoon I did, only because I had an early morning and was gone from home all day and didn't get in the Dimensions at all this morning.

*Is this a good enough excuse for my absense Mariac1966?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 20, 2008)

Would being here make an excuse any better?


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

May I join in?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you want to communicate by asking questions?


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you questioning my abilities to communicate in questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Would it be questionable?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 21, 2008)

Will no one say "Welcome and I hope you enjoy the boards"?


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Might it not be doubtful, if one was coffee fueled and a zombie without it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

Why would this make any difference at all?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Is there a welcome committee aboard?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

Would there be a welcome committee aboard if the difference were made clearer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't you think there should be a welcome committee to "welcome" all the new people?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that there should always be a welcome for all new people no matter how different they may be, I agree with you one hundred percent, didn't you know that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you think that sometimes the obvious is hidden?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

I do think that the obvious is hidden and I sometimes wonder why we try and uncover them, what do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Er... Do I actually have to think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Isn't thinking good brain exercises?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

Would you think about excercising your brain if your thoughts were obviously as interesting as new people's uncovered hidden thoughts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you think I should flex my brain?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Isn't flexing your brain better than flexing your finger right at the moment?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

:blink: Could it be that you have a point there?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't you think that having a point is better than being pointless?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 22, 2008)

Wouldn't that make it easier to be stabbed?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Why would you want to stab someone?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

If you were to stab someone, wouldn't it be pointless if the knife were dull?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you agree that you are making a point?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

If I were actually making a point, would you agree that I was indeed doing so?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you do it intentional?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

If it was unintentionally, would it be less of a point?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

What is a point, anyway?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you ever see the movie "The Point"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

No. But there is a question that sounds quite important to me...

Are you dough enough?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Should I be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

Being a BBW, I wouldn't want to be classed as dough, would you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you think this is a classification?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

I am not sure of this clarification, are you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there anything we can be sure about?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Pillsbury makes dough... how about you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't made dough, yet. Should I give it a try?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

Will you share your recipe if you do try to make dough?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you think it'll be worth the wait?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

Should you wait too have enough dough to be able too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

Wait to have enough dough to be able to what?

(Are you talking about yeast dough?)


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Would a wait until you have enough cookie dough to make a chocolate chip cake be too long?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

Even if it may take years?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

why would it take years?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

Would you believe there are too many reasons to list?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you tried condensing your reasons?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

Shouldn't the reasons be prioritized first?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you think that will make a difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

What if I already had prioritized and condensed my reasons?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if it should be condensed or if we should just spend the dough to pay for the prioritized reason to make that difference, what do you think?​


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 26, 2008)

If I prioritize the reasons, can I have the dough?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Didn't you know that you can't sell the dough before it's made?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

What comes first - the dough or the bread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Wasn't that about a chicken and an egg?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't that question pertain to almost anything?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

That all depends on how many eggs you use in the dough, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

What about an eggless dough?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

If the dough is eggless, will it still _rise_?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Isn't that the job of the yeast?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

I think that all depends on whether your dough is heavy or lighter in texture, don't you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Textured dough?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2008)

Of course! - wouldn't pastry dough be lighter in texture than biscuit or regular bread dough?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wouldn't that depend on the recipe you were using?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Is it possible I was thinkig of an other kind of texture?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

what kind of texture were you speaking of?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Er... :huh: How can I explain this?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 29, 2008)

Could you draw us a picture?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Would you use crayons?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

If Timberwolf used crayons to draw the picture, do you think that the texture would be right in the lighter or the heavier dough or would it make a difference at all even?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Er... :huh: Huh?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Did anyone else find that to be somewhat confusing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, regarding my last post, what do you think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

Aren't most questions confusing at first when you really think about it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Could this depend on the length and/or context of the question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Could it also be the complexity that you try to portray in the question?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

What's the question again, sorry?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

I am sorry for the question, did I stutter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you stutter on vowels or consenants?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

Why do some exes not even want to be friends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

How is this question related to the one before?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

Wasn't it obvious to you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

I fail to see the connection. Is there a hidden meaning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Why did you steal my line?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Could it be possible that great minds think alike?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Are our minds actually great enough to think alike?
(I wouldn't have hoped to think so in my dreams...)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you mind if I'm confused?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

If you are confused about the question, aren't you questioning the confusion of it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Now, where's the actual confusion?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Who started this round of confusion amongst all you intelligent people?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Did you know I don't have an answer to that question?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 2, 2008)

Shouldn't someone humor the random questioner and suggest that exes probably don't want to be friends because, in their mind, they associate you with the pain felt during the breakup, the way Pavlov's dog associated the bell with the food?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 3, 2008)

did you say food?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, didn't it sound like he did?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 3, 2008)

can you hear something with your ears if you read it with your eyes?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

I wonder if you saw something with your eyes that you heard with your ears if it would be confusing to see it if were a random questioner that didn't want to be friends with Pavlov's dog either... _*Do you think that there is actually and answer to that question at all? *_


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you believe that courage is required to ascertain the answers to a great many questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you believe that courage is required to answer many questions and then ascertain whether they are important enough to get the answers for in the first place?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

When ascertaining the answers to a great many questions, is belief required to prioritize the consumption of said answers, or should one assume that all answers are beneath them and thus ignore them completely?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you completely out of your mind or do you always speak like this? LOL


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

If my mind was vacant, would you come over for a visit?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Would you want a visit if your mind was vacant, or prefer to wait until your mind was full?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you bringing any chocolate?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

What kind of chocolate do you prefer?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you planning on wearing it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you think chocolate covered strawberries are delicious?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Would I get kicked out of this thread if I simply answered ,"Yes."?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Why would someone want to kick you out when you just got here?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Even if I don't like to follow rules and conventions?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard, RobitusinZ !!  May your journey amongst the threads be very fun and rewarding... 

Don't you think that sometimes breaking from the rules is fun?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Rules? What rules?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Perhaps rules of society?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Why care about those?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Should we care about the rules or should we just go on our merry way and continue as we have been?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Isn't hedonism grand?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

What would happen if we just carried on as we have been?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

If I indeed knew for sure what hedonism was, do you think that I would understand it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hedonism is the philosophy that pleasure is of ultimate importance, the most important pursuit. What do you think of that?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

How would you judge me if I said I agreed with that philosophy?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Philosophy evades judgment sometimes, don't you think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Why do you think I would judge you?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Would you be a hedonist with me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

*stumbles in* Er... what?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

Can I ask that same question? *stumbles in* Er... what?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Who, what, where, and when are all wonderful friends. But, do they sometimes make you confused?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 4, 2008)

What happened to why?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you think _why _is on vacation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

What if why isn't on vacation?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you know where why is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

What makes you think I know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

What would you do if why was never to be used again, would you know what you you would do without it and whether or why you needed it in the first place?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Could you please post a longer question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

Can I post a short question?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 5, 2008)

Why......?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, why's back! Where did you find it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you actually think that *WHY *would be gone for long?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 6, 2008)

Why went to where? With whom? How did they get there? When did they leave? And what did they bring me home?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you allowed to ask so many questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

How many questions are allowed to be questioned at all?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 6, 2008)

Are the question police questioning me?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 6, 2008)

How much time could you do for five counts of quesitoning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Am I expected to know that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Aren't you the one with all the knowledge?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Where should all that knowledge come from?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't you think that reading and studying developes the knowledge to be knowledgeable in these subjects?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

What would you think if I'd say that I'm in urgent need of a new pair of glasses?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't you think you should hurry on down to see an optrician?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

An optrician?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't you think that mariac1966 meant for you to see an _*Optician*_ to get new glasses?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

How do you suppose that _*"r" *_got in there?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know how that "r" got in there, but do you think that it snuck in there when noone was looking?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Could it be that the letter fairy is playing tricks on me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Could it have been Typorah, the goddess of typos?
(She does this to me all the time...)


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Could it have been Typorah, the goddess of typos?
> (She does this to me all the time...)



Would you consider Typorah an ancient Greek or Roman goddess?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

I wonder if all of the Typos that the goddess made, if she put them in the Typo Bank for safe keeping, how about you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Are they put in a bank to reuse on another unsuspecting person?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Do yuo thnik tihs si necesesary?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

Why wouldn't it be nessisarily nessisary?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't you think we produce enough typos to feed an entire family?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

I have always had trouble with that word, here, this is the right way to spell it.....  *necessarily*  Is that better?  :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Who am I to judge this?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you have to judge it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

No. Why should I?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

Shouldn't you be the judge of that judgement?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are all judgements done by rational people?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you actually think I'm rational? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you asking for my opinion?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

who asked for an opinion?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 12, 2008)

What opinion needs to be asked?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

do i really have to ask?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

When is the best time to give an opinion?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

when would someone ask for an opinion?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

When would someone use their option to volunteer their opinion, yet not judge?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Did you know that this is a very good question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you think that if that question could truely be answered or judged it would make any sense at all anyway?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 12, 2008)

Would you rather be the judge or the jury on this issue?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you think that the issue is important enough for a Judge or a Jury?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you think it would all be a waste of taxpayer money to convene a jury over this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Does all this make any sense?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

How much cents does it take to make sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you belive that two would be enough?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Are you sure that 2 cents is enough?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Would I have asked if I had been sure?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 12, 2008)

Who else wants to put their two cents in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Dollar or Euro?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

If I put 10 cents in, can I ask a lot of questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

I have to repeat: Dollar or Euro?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

Depending on which one is cheapest, how much difference is there between Dollar and Euro?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't you think if we knew, we would answer you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Wouldn't that include actually understanding the question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, don't you understand the difference between Dollar and Euro or does someone else have to answer that question for me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh... Well, didn't you know that 1 Euro is worth about 1.59 $?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this information that I should have known?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you mean you weren't informed?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Aren't you suppose to be my informant?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Could it be I wasn't informed about that?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Is someone in some sort of predicament?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Could this someone be you?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Should I be informed first?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Wasn't it you to inform me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you think we should nominate someone to be the informer?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes? Most definitely?

Why do my statements look like questions?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you questioning your statements?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you think they're actually questionable?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

If they are questionable, does that make them right or wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Will there be any choice?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

How many times can we make the choice to question the answers too our inquiries here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Too, two or to?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

Too which question are you inquiring?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Why do I have problems to catch the meaning of your question?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there an ongoing topic, or can anyone jump in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you really have to:bounce:jump in? :blink:


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Can one step in tentatively then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

May I welcome you?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you received the welcome basket?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Who? Me? Why?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

Where is my welcome basket?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you tell I'm totally lost?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why are you so lost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Because noone found me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

If we found you, would you be there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, if I wouldn't be there, how could you find me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't you think that that would depend on how dependable you were in being there when we found you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't you think that I'd have to be in the place you find me to be found?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

That all depends on if it were found interesting enough don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Would you search for someone if it wasn't interesting for you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if found interesting enough if it would be worth while to find it in the first place, what do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Think? What's that? Something edible?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

If it were idible, wouldn't you think that the interesting thing that you would find is that you were where you were supposed too be found by another lost person?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Uhm... Do you mind my being lost and alone?


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2008)

Would you mind if I mind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Should I? :huh:


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 18, 2008)

Who's minding?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Am I to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, if you don't know who does?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

You, by chance?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Who's minding the store while everyone is out shopping?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

Can Timberwolf mind the store?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Why should I?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you prefer to go shopping then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Why not ?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

I not why, then when would you mind?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

what ??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

Whatever do you mean What?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you think it is possible that the previous question did not make sense?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't you think that that was the whole idea of the question in the very first place?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you intend to confuse us?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 19, 2008)

Could we be confused so badly that we make sense?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

What if there are folks posting here that aren't badly confused?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you are only confused half of the time, then do you only make sense half of the time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Do we make sense at all?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you think I would be able to understand you if you did not make any sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you think I'm sensible?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't you think that if you were sensible, we would already know it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you know that Pinocchio is Italian for "pine head"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you know that my italian isn't that good?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you think you need to practice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you think I would be getting any better without practicing?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

Do any of us have to practise anything at all here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't you want to get better?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Doesn't practice make perferct?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Did you know that there is no real perfection?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 22, 2008)

Can there be fake perfection or is that an oxymoron?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Never seen faked perfection?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Haven't you ever seen someone pretending to be perfect?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that there are many fakers in real life and online life don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

How could I disagree?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Aren't there people who agree to disagree?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

What would happen if I agreed to disagree with the disagreable things that many people agreed upon?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Perhaps confusion?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

Why would there be confusion if you agreed on everything else that other people agreed upon, don't they do that with the Government for the most part?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't you think they mostly disagree?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

If the government agreed on things, would they be declaring wars?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

To their own people? 

(Not that this would be something completely new...)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

Wouldn't that be ironic?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't you think the whole government system has gotten a bit ironic in the last so many years?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 23, 2008)

Ironic that they agreed with each other or that they disagreed with someone else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

Where should this go?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

I think that the Government is going to the dawgs in a hand basket don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

In a handbasket?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't you think a submarine would be more appropriate?


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

Why do you think a submarine would be more appropriate?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

can it be a yellow submarine?


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't you think Hot Pink would be better?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

does everyone love hot pink though?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

If everyone loved hot pink, do you think we would have a dull world?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Would that possibly be as dull as ditch water?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)

I think that none of this makes any logical sense, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Does it have to?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Do I really need to be logical?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 25, 2008)

Would you rather go through life being illogical?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Would that be a task?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Can I just get through the rest of the day without being logical?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

If you don't try it, how will we know?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 26, 2008)

How do you know that you don't know already?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

If you don't know, how would anyone else?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

If a dog goes "woof woof", and a cow goes "meow", what does a hummingbird do?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

Heck, that is easy, a Hummingbird doesn't really make a sound but it's wings make a HUMMING sound..




Silly....

*I wasn't aware that a cow made the sound of "Meow", I am pretty sure that they vocalize a "MOO" aren't you? *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Could this have been a trick question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Do you think that I would really try to trick you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Is Halloween, already? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Are you giving out treats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Did I expect to do so?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

Why shouldn't you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shouldn't you reward all the nice girls and boys?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

Wouldn't that be the best reward for everyone and fare too?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Why would they have to pay a "fare"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Could that possibly have been a typo?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Do people need to go back to typing school?


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

Is there such a thing as typing school? Or is it a metaphor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Ever been to the temple of Typorah?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, I don't have an answer/question to respond to that with so you can all just skip over me. I just wanted to say that this reminds me of the drinking game Kings Cup because if you get a queen or something like that, you basically have to do this question thing until someone messes up. Whoever messes up, drinks. Anyway, that was just a useless comment so go on! :]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that only Typoneeze people can actually go there right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

To the Temple of Typorah?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay and Qwerty sayeth unto the Information Overlord "Blessed art those who typeth their utterings into a Windows-based system, for when they art beleagured by the plague worm of doom, would not the ctrl-alt-delete function save them from eternal locked-upation?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Now, could you explain this, please?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

I think that this whole things needs to be questioned all over again, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

You think we should start a new questioning?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Which animal can last longer without water - a rat or a camel?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

I think that it is a camel, don't you?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 29, 2008)

How are rats still around after all those harsh experiments?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 29, 2008)

Could it be that the experiments made the rats stronger?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Doesn't that depend on the experiment?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Could it possibly be that the rats don't care at all about said experiments?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 31, 2008)

Would cheese make them care more?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you think rats like cheese?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't rats eat everything?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

For that matter, aren't rats cannibalistic when they feel the need to be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Do I have to answer this question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you against answering questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Did I say I don't like it in general?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

How many misspelled words were in the 1996 Webster's dictionary?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

I do believe that there were 315 entries in Webster's 1996 Dictionary were misspelled, I think that I am right or am I?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

If you have the correct answer, should I give you a prize?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

What would that prize be?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

What if the prize was only a "pat on the back"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Would this actually be a prize?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Does a prize always have to be something tangible or can a feeling of a job well done also be a prize?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Did I say it couldn't?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 2, 2008)

Where did the prize police come from?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

From Police City?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Where is Police City?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

In Police County?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2008)

Is that near fireman county?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Am I actually not the only one who knows?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do Fireman live in Police County?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 3, 2008)

How many donut shortages do you think they've had in Police County?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

When did they put a donut shop in Police County?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Did you know they actually have a donut factory, over there?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

If they have a donut factory, why would there be any donut shortages?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Who said they actually had?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

Who stole my donut?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Could it have been the guy who always walks around stating "Time to Make the Donuts"?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 3, 2008)

Ummm....is that from a movie?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Ummm....is that from a movie?



Do you think it could be from the Dunkin' Donuts commercials?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

Isn't it from a commercial? And, didn't he die?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Michael Vale played the character "Fred the Baker" on the Dunkin Donuts commercials..... He died at the age of 83 on December 24, 2005 from complications due to diabetes. 

Did you know that he performed in several TV series, including "Car 54, Where Are You"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you be very surprised if I answered "no"?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you answer now if someone asked you too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Who else should ask me to say "now" besides you?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 5, 2008)

Would you say no for me, please?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

If I say "NO", will you say "YES"?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Are you saying you want to be contradicted?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

Why would anyone ever want to be contradicted?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Could this be contradictional?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

Are you contradicting my contradictional question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you want to contradict my contradicting your contradictional question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

I think that this is a contradiction in itself, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you think we should contradict it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

When the clock strikes 12, will you turn into a pumpkin?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

a.m. or p.m. ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't you think it possibly wouldn't work until this is clarified?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Will you be awake at 12 a.m.?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 7, 2008)

Why would I be awake if I were a pumpkin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you actually a pumpkin? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it a contradiction to think that pumpkins actually come from seeds or from THE GREAT PUMPKIN?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 8, 2008)

How do we find the Great Pumpkin to ask him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

How about trying to find out where his house lives?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 8, 2008)

What makes him great if he won't even visit Linus after all those years of unparellelled dedication?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Could it be his GPS is broken?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Does he even know how to use a GPS?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

How else should he be able to find people?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

I was just wondering how a house would live, and also why would a pumpkin want to know in the first place, isn't it just a vegetable?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you sure the Great Pumpkin actually is just a vegetable?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Do you know the Great Pumpkin personally?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you met him?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 9, 2008)

Do we know it's a 'him?' Can vegetables have a gender?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Didn't you know that most plants have male and female parts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

How can you tell which is male and which is female?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't all pumpkin plants have Male and female flowers? 

_Female flower grows the embryonic fruit, the male flowers just shrivel up and blow away....._


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

This leaves us with the question: How can we tell if the Great Pumpkin is male or not?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't you think that since the female flower produces the pumpkin that the pumpkin is female?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Wouldn't that mean I must have been born by my father? :blink:


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 10, 2008)

Or does it mean that we are all technically female?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't you think there is a difference between human sexuality and plant sexuality?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this difference really that big?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

I think that this is all irrelivant when it comes to plants, I don't think that they notice much at all, do you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

Why is it that noone has posted since I did yesterday?:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Could it be that we didn't manage to get here?

Besides, would you be very surprised to hear that plants recognize more of the world around them than we thought?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Would you believe that babysitting a 16 month old really tires me out?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 12, 2008)

Would you believe I'd happily go to the dentist and get a root canal than babysit kids?

lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

What's so hard in getting a root canal?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

How can you turn down a sweet smiling face of an innocent child?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Wouldn't it be the easiest to turn the child upside down?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Why would you want to have a child standing on their head?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

Why not give the child the root canal so you wouldn't have to do either? :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you think the kid would be happy to get a root canal?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you think any adult is happy getting a root canal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you think this would justify giving it to a kid?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 13, 2008)

Weren't they going to lose those teeth anyway?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

haven't you ever heard of someone not losing their baby teeth?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

I have always wondered if anyone has ever found all of the lost teeth that have been lost over the years haven't you? _Not the toothe fairy, she don't count..... TeeHee....._


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't dogs eat their own teeth that have fallen out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Could this be some kind of legend?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

Wouldn't it be legendary to do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Would you like to be a living legend?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Can you become a legend only if you are deceased?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Apparently, so. Why else would they speak of a "living legend" if someone would become legendary during their lifetime?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there really any legendary life that is spoken of?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Wasn't Johnny Cash a legend in his time?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you think that if he was, he would have noticed, considering the hardships that he had to go through all of his life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Would you be surprised to hear that many of those people being legends in their lifetime, never notice this?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually, I haven't noticed this fact ever, have you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you think that they really don't care to notice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Could it be they are way too busy with other things to notice?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

If they were so busy as to not notice, then why would it make a difference at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

To whom? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Did you know that 40% of McDonald's profits come from the sales of Happy Meals?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

So you think that this profite makes them as happy as they should be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Would they be as happy as their meal?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

I think that anyone that is Happy with a meal like that, isn't really all that Happy, don't you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't you think a _Happy Meal _is good for people who don't eat alot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Why is it called _Happy Meal_, anyway?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Could it be possible it is called a "Happy Meal" because it comes in a cute little box with a special toy for a little girl or boy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it supposed to make them happy?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wouldn't getting a new toy make you happy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't you think it would afford to like said toy?


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe it's not the toy. Ever think the happy might come from a little somethin' somethin' in the burger?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Do you think they prepare the burger especially for the kids? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you really think that the kids really like the HAPPY MEALS, or the parents just like them because they are cheap food that will keep the kids quiet in the car on the way home?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Will it, actually?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't you think it is possible that the kids really like the toys inside the _Happy Meal_, and not so much the meal itself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Could the toys sometimes annoy the kids' parents, because they are too noisy?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

Wouldn't you think that the noisey kids would be noisier than the HAPPY MEAL toys?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have noisey kids with noisey toys, do you parents would go insane?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Wouldn't you, too?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

If I went insane, do you think I would know it?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Perhaps self-consciously, but what would you do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, what would you do if you went insane?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you think you can be happy being insane?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Could it depend on the way you got insane?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Or whether you think your insane or not, that's plausible isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you think it makes a difference if you're actually insane?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you think penguins have toes, if their insane that is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you see their nose?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

No, was it another penguin blocking my view?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Did it stand on your eyes?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

do you think the penguin was dancing with his _Happy Feet_?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you think he has _Happy Feet_?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

I think so, don't you?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not sure, what was the question again?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

How should I know?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know, but could you give it a try?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it was about feet being happy and stuff, perhaps?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Well isn't that just brilliant?


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't really know, is it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Er... what's up, doc?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Did he ever get the rabbit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Who? The doc?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, did he ever get the rabbit?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you doubt that the Penguin had happy feet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWENqtVMygI&feature=related


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Could he have been happy and his feet sad?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

If he was sad, do you think he would be tapping and dancing around?


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

I said his feet, didn't i?


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure, did you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

Why are we concerned with feet?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does he have an obsession?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it need an obsession to be concerned about something?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

Are we conserned about something that is more important that his feet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

What do you mean? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you know that the average cost of a new house in 1966 was $14,200.00?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you know that I wasn't born then?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you know that you can find this stuff out now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Where ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Perhaps if you looked on the internet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Where's that? Can you show it on a map?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

Which map should be used for this anyway?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Is there a map to the internet?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

If there were a map to the internet,would they call it a Map Internet Drive.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Did your question mark run away?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

Did the dish run away with the spoon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Could it be that the spoon took a different road?


----------



## LordSheogorath (Aug 29, 2008)

If this so 'spoon' was in fact running away down a road; was this road bumping?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Would that be necessary by any means?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

If it were nessisary, do you think that it would matter at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

The question is, should it matter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Is it possible that what matters to one person may not matter to another?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Is there any chance that you could be wrong?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

There is always that possibility... Do you think there is a chance that I am right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

As you said. Are there any other possibilities?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it a matter of which possibilities matter or are right or wrong for that matter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Does that actually matter?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, if it did matter, the possibilities could only matter to those who mattered anyway, isn't a possibility of the matter worth thinking about?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

For that matter, wouldn't you eat anything that was edible if you were lost out in the woods?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

What if you found a gingerbread house in the woods?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there any chance to find one?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2008)

Have you found yourself yet?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Was I ever lost?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you actually have to be lost to be found in the lost and found?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

If you are not lost, then what is the point of the Lost and Found?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't things just look prettier when they're sitting in a pile in the lost and found?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Do they ?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

Or are they all that important if you lost them in the first place?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

Are they lost or just misplaced?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Could they have been mistimed?


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

Need to borrow my egg timer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is someone taking orders for eggs?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

Are they white shelled eggs or brown shelled eggs?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you ever eaten turkey eggs?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that would be great as Thanksgiving breakfast, wouldn't it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would they have to be just for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

Speaking of eggs, what do you think an ostrich egg would taste like and look like if you fried it up for your breakfast?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Would you believe that eggs taste and smell similar, no matter what hen laid them?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

How do you know they taste similar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Could someone have tried it before?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think anyone would fry and eat an octrich egg, do you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you think the people in Africa may have tried this?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you think anyone anywhere would try it?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 4, 2008)

Aren't those the eggs that you have to carry tens of miles before you do anything with them?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you think the ostrich would run away if you tried to take their eggs?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that ostrich would chase you away, don't you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you know anyone who has ever tried it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Personally? No.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Does it count if I know someone who thought about trying to take a penguin's eggs?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

Wouldn't penguin eggs taste fishy?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Why would penguin eggs taste fishy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Do they feed them with fish?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

What if the Penguin is a vegetarian?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Could they still taste/smell like fish?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

What, does no one like the taste of fish?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

I am pretty sure that I would not like the taste of fish in an egg, would you?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, rich people appreciate caviar so is just that you have to be rich to enjoy it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Would that be an acquired taste?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't want to aquire a taste for that, would you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not really.... What do you think it takes to acquire a taste for fish eggs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe some kind of brainwashing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

How do you wash a brain?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

For that matter, does the brain need to be washed and what kind of soap would you use?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Perhaps you would use something mild, like a baby wash?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you think that if you washed your brain, some of the knowledge that you have aquired there, might get washed away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Could this depend on the detergent?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

I think that we have kind of got off track here, don't you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there really a certain track to follow here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

I didn't notice any, did you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

If there is a particular track to follow, what do you think it might be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

Might it be the fast track?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Do we really have to live on the fast lane? :huh:


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, where's the fire?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Did anyone hear the fire alarms going off?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

What if they decided to just let us burn?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't you have faith that someone will save us?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

If someone saved us, do you think that they would want to be paid for it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

How could we pay them if all of our possession has gone with the flames?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't you think that that would depend on what kind of insurance we had?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Do we actually have an insurance that covers wildfires?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 12, 2008)

When does a fire become wild?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

What do you call a fire that isn't wild?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Domestic fire?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

How about Fox Fire?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Foxy fire? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

You don't know what Fox Fire is?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

How about Fire Fox?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

Neither one of you know what Fox Fire is, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you know what it is?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have a clue..... is it possible someone could shed some light on the subject?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

*Foxfire is the term for the the glow from a forest fungus created in the right conditions in decaying wood. The luminescence is often attributed to members of the genus Armillaria, the Honey mushroom. * 

_I thought everyone knew that, didn't you?_


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is it possible I was kept in the dark?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you think that foxfire would give you enough light so that you could see in the dark?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Would you think this is possible?

(I possibly could, though...)


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 14, 2008)

Depends...what are the "right conditions" for making it glow?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

""The greenish light, known as "foxfire," is given out not only by the mushrooms themselves but also by the mycelium, the fungal filaments that often permeate the wood of diseased trees. The surface layers of the mycelium of such impregnated wood, which is called "touchwood," can be seen to glow fairly brightly for one or two weeks. This property has inspired
fear and wonder since time immemorial. Imagine finding a tree branch
shining bright in the forests of the night! Legends describing such eerie encounters can be found in ancient Greek, Roman, and Indian texts. It has even been suggested that this phenomenon may explain the biblical story of the bush that burned without being consumed, showing Moses the way to the Promised Land. It was pointed out by the British mycologist John Ramsbottom, however, that Moses was unlikely to have led the way at night, when the luminescence would be
visible.

*This is Interesting anyway, don't you think?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Those bioluminiscents are always interesting, don't you agree?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

what is bioluminescent-supercalifragilisticexpialidocious?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

I think that bioluminescense is glowingly biological in origin, don't you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw plankton glowing in the dark in one of the few places in the world, can you guess where that was?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Do I have to?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Aren't you even curious where it was in the whole wide world?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Why should curiosity force me to guess where you saw plancton glowing?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok don't guess :doh:

isn't it PLANKTON, and not plancton?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

May I introduce you to Typorah?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

do i gotta go to wikipedia and look that one up now???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you think that going to Wikapedia to find out would be that importand it you really don't care?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

why don't you think I care?
it's not a big deal to look stuff up in wikipedia..pretty simple


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

I know that it is easy too look things up on Wikapedia, but it all depends on if you are interested in finding out something or not, don't you think?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

ya i am most curious about everything though, I thought you were too? no?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

I think that you are right as I am sure you should be, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you really think you'll find Typorah in the Wikipedia?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 17, 2008)

What is Typorah, a disease?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

If I told you she's a goddess, could you guess her "profession"?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm is her profession.........typing or whoring?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you think that she would tell you if you asked her?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Would you consider it possible that she controls typos?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not sure that she isn't hypoallergenic while taking care of all the typos that she has too correct, are you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

Is that even a word? or did timerwolf make it up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> I am not sure that she isn't hypoallergenic while taking care of all the typos that she has too correct, are you?


Who said she corrects them? :blink:



HDANGEL15 said:


> Is that even a word? or did timerwolf make it up?


What word do you mean? Typos?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

NO MY BAD........it was Jazz Man who came up with this??????

*What is Typorah, a disease?*

DId he make the word up....?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

The sentence includes five words. Which of them do you mean?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think we have it all figured out now, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Have we, actually?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

well, i believe you clarified it, what country are you in again?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 19, 2008)

How could I be creative enough to make up an awesome word like that?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

what you aren't creative at all?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Aren't we all creative in our own right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Are we :blink:?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

If we all aren't creative in our own right, don't you think that it would be harder to post here in this thread?


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 20, 2008)

Probably, but being "non-creative" doesn't make it impossible to write, does it?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think you can be non-creative to write, unless you mimic/ copy others?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Wouldn't that be some kind of creativity, too?


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 20, 2008)

Well then there are alot of creative frauds out there, aren't there?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not a fraud! Are any of you?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 20, 2008)

If I told you I was, would you deck me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

There's a verb named deck? :blink:


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, like "decked out in all her splendour", though i don't know what that means, do any of you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

If I knew, would I ask?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 21, 2008)

Should I have used a more well-known verb like 'smack' or 'hit'?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is timberwolf from a foreign country or something?

that might explain why he doesn't get the word *deck*?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 21, 2008)

Didn't you look at his profile and see that he is from Germany?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Does it really matter where someone is from to post here?


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 21, 2008)

It could do, because i don't think this board has an arabic setting, does it?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

a/ i didn't look at timberwolfs profile to know he is german

b/ it would totally explain to me why he doesn't get some stuff....dialects etc

who else is from another country other then the good ole USA?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

How many do you think that there are?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Could I be one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you look like one?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

What was the question again? :doh:


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 21, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> What was the question again? :doh:



Are you the Mexican staring frog of southern Sri Lanka?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Are you the Mexican staring frog of southern Sri Lanka?




maybe?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Or could you possibly be one of those South-American Thunder Frogs that call "BUUUURP" during mating time?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not sure that burping during the mating ritual is all that romantic, do you?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

*belches aloud*

huh? :huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wonder why a swamptoad would have quacking dog icon?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

And a resounding... HUH?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Didn't you notice him changing it or did he change it afterwards?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

he changed it since I POSTED...he has a lot of nerve eh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

He did? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

Now, why in the heck did you do that?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 22, 2008)

A revelation, maybe?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Or a revolution, perhaps?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

hey swamptoad...didn't you have a quacking dog on your avatar earlier???? now i THINK i am crazy :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you think that you might have been seeing things?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

I kinda do..since no one else saw it?
DID ANYONE SEE THE Quacking Dog?
plays the twilight zone music in the background...couldn't figure out how to type that melody?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

I remember the quacking dog.... do you think he got tired of that avatar?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

i think maybe he changed it...i am glad I am not alone

did you think i was nutz?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Are You Sure?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you asking if we are positive he changed the avatar?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, maybe..... what do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Do I actually think? Am I?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

You mean, you aren't sure?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

where the hell is SWAMPTOAD to get me outta the nut house?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

I think that Swamtoad is hiding, don't you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

where might he go? do you think he actually has a life??/ :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

Do you think that if he has a life, he would not want to be here with us?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

I haven't seen him on here for a few days, have you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Should that be an indicator for "having a life"? :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

IDK...for me it is, I generally don't have too much time for DIMS when I am busy....does that make sense?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that that makes a whole lot of sense, don't you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

yes, I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise, would I now?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know if you would have or not, would anyone but you know that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Can anyone explain "IDK"?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

you have never seen IDK? 

= I don't know

heavy in text messages here in the USA


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Is it possible that I saw it without being able to figure out the meaning?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone else think that it might actually mean "I don't kayak?"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Did anyone else think that it might actually mean "I don't kayak?"



huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh? dogs quacking...interesting spin....I THINK?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Did someone get off track here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Have we ever been on track?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh Timberwolf............now that's a GOOOOOD question!!!!
have we?

IDK????


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

If we haven't,how should we continue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Do we need a track to continue?

Can't we ask off road? (4X4)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Should we make sure that we know what we are posting about first to make sure about that too?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am lost, can someone give me DIRECTION?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Which direction would you like us to point you in?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

can you help me figure out what I should do for the next decade with my life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

What about having some fun?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't it fun not knowing what you will do?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Isn't it nerve wracking to find out that you don't know what you are doing sometimes?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I thought I knew exactly what I was doing..then got off TRACK, just like this thread. I would appreciate any direction anyone has to offer. and as for you Timberwolf..i had fun all summer traveling on my motorcycle....all over the usa ,, where to next?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Why ask directions, why not just think of the place that is the most interesting to travel too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, which place could that be?


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 26, 2008)

Anywhere, couldn't it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

That depends on your interests, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it within the bounds of possibility that we have different opinions about that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I do hope so, otherwise the world would indeed be a dull place, don't you agree?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

How could I disagree?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

the world would be a boring place if we agreed on everything...right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Why do you force me to agree, then? (by posting something I can't disagree about...)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

so you saying I am right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Did I say that?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

did i Misunderstand what you typed?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

If he typed differently, what would you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Is it possible I couldn't remember that I did?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

If you don't remember, how do you expect us too?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you think you need to tie a string around your finger to help you remember?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 28, 2008)

Wouldn't that make it turn purple?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

Isn't purple such a lovely color?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it a good choice for a finger color?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually, I prefer the normal color for my finger, don't you think that that is the best color?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 29, 2008)

Did they vote on which color is the best?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

What were the choices?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

If any of us had a choice, do you think that the choice that we chose would be the right choice to choose?


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 30, 2008)

Would anyone be so bold as to choose the choice that no one else chose?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

For that matter if you chose the right choice, would it matter if you might choose the choice that you had chosen?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Will someone please choose to change the subject of choice so we can collectively choose to get out of this rut?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

if I choose a new topic, will you follow my train of thought?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't you think that the train of thought you choose would be the right choice of trains?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 2, 2008)

What kind of train would you choo-choo-choose to carry your thoughts?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there a train long enough to carry ones' thoughts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Would someone summon Thomas the Tank?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't you think that Thomas The Train is a little much for this forum thread?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Would Thomas the Tricycle be more fitting?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you know that 90% of the world's fresh water is located in Antarctica?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

That is a chilling thought, isn't it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

How cold do you think that is?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 5, 2008)

How many Sno Cones do you think that is?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

I am not sure, but do you think that that really matters?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 6, 2008)

Only if they are coconut-flavored. Are they?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

Why coconut flavored?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I have a different flavor, please?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

What flavor would you like?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

How about my favorite Strawberry flavored?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually, if they're in Antarctica, how could they be anything but fish flavored?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you really think that would taste good?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you love fish enough that you'd wanna make an ice cream flavour out of 'em?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Did you know that skunk will not bite and throw it's scent at the same time?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

I did not know that, but what does that have too do with ice cream, the flavor of fish and the antarctic anyway?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

Uh..... Where were we again?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 9, 2008)

Were we lost in space?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have you checked the "lost and found" box?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you think that it is possible to loose the lost and found box?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 10, 2008)

But then where would they put it?


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 11, 2008)

Wouldn't they have to find it first?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

If you found it, would you give it a new name?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

Might we call it the "Found it Already Box?"


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 11, 2008)

How about the "Once was lost but now is found" box?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Isn't that a song?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you think that if we sang that song, we could find the right box?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 12, 2008)

Does anyone actually know all the words?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it even possible?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course I think that anything is possible if you want it bad enough, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Why should we want it so bad?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there something we should want more than a candid choir?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Could we send the choir to be on the show "Smile, You're on Candid Camera"?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought that that was a silly show, didn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Could it depend on the smile one delivers?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know if any smile would be worth all that, do you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't you think it might be funny to see?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

Would you know that it was funny if you saw it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

How can we tell?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you have a laughing meter?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there such a thing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you know how to make one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Could we possibly need a microphone to build one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you think you will need more than just a microphone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Would some kind of meter be helpful?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know if a meter would help, but if there were, do you think that they would call it a Laugh-O-Meter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Can you think of a better name?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

How about Giggleometer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't you think it might possibly kill a Giggleometer if someone would laugh out loud?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know, how would we find out ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Could we risk it and probably offer one to the gods of engineering by testing it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

How would we test it, in a tube?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

What kind of tube should that be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

I would think to use a test tube, wouldn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Aren't there different kinds of test tubes?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wouldn't most test tubes be too small?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't you think that would depend on the size of the tubes?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

Well any size would do, but you must admit that test tubes are better than using inner tubes, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

Do you agree that this doesn't sound like fun?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Would it sound fun if it were warmer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you think temperature matters in this case?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Would that depend on where you were using the innertubes at?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Where do the Test Tube Babies come from?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Perhaps the laboratory?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

Haven't you ever wondered where these test tube baby laboratories are?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

What do you think where they actually are?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't you think there would be plenty of locations to choose from?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Could this depend on the answer to the question if they are secret or not?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Why would it be a secret?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that is all depends on how secret the laboratories want to be, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you know that I think you could be right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

You shouldn't have to question me should you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think the laboratories would keep their address a secret. Do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Should I?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

I wonder if any of this makes all that much sense anymore anyway, don't you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

If I had any cents for this thread making sense, do you think I would be rich?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

If you were rich, why would you have to make sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Does it make sense to make nonsense when you're rich because of making sense?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

I think that this is senseless, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you think that it is a mindless matter?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Would you mind if it really mattered?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Would you mind to ask another question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

What kind of question would matter if I asked it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you know that the hole in a pencil sharpener into which the pencil is placed is called a chuck?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Now why is it called that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Do I look as if I knew the answer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you think it could be a name fashioned after a wood chuck, since they are always chewing on wood?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

How much wood would a Wood Chuck chuck if a Wood Chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know, do any of you know the answer to that question?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

If I did know the answer,are you sure you'd want to hear it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

If you thought that it was an important enough answer to the question, why shouldn't I want to hear it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Are you sure the question warrants an answer?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm not sure, are you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

If you aren't sure, how would you expect me too be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

What if I expected you to bee?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Would you expect her to a bumble bee buzzing about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you think a bumble bee would be more likely to tally with her actual appearance?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

For that matter, why would a Bumble Bee even care about this question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you think you would be surprised to find out that Bumble Bees actually care about a lot of different things?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Do you think you would be surprised to find out that Bumble Bees actually care about a lot of different things?


 
Wouldn't a Bumble Bee 'bee' too busy to care about lots of things?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't beeing busy mean caring about lots of things?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Doesn't beeing busy mean caring about lots of things?



Is it possible to bee very busy and care about lots of things?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

If you'd care about a lot of things, don't you think you'd be quite busy?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't that were the term "busy as a bee" comes from?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Could it bee?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

How much Bee could a Bee Bee, if a Bee could Bee a Bee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that what they call a buzz?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

Would it be called a buzz just bee-cuz?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that's a good question... How to answer it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the secret life of a bee?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it the title of a book?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you think it would bee called the Bee-Attitudes?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

What kind of attitude does a bee have?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't you think that it would Bee up to the Bee as to what attitude he would Bee having?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you think that Bee-ing here alone is the only questionable fact?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Are you a loner Bee?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't you think that I would bee happy just to Bee-Long?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Could we please move along and leave them bees bee?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Surely... What would you like to question us about?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

Is the next question going to BEE as interesting?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wouldn't that depend on what you were asking?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you think that that is as important as Beeing Interestingly Off Topic?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

What can be interesting off topic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Do we actually need a topic to be interesting?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you be interesting without one?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 31, 2008)

must we keep repeating ourselves?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you repeat that please?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Do we actually need a topic to be interesting?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aren't we all interesting topics?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

If not, I think that we should be interesting topics, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

If we actually are interesting topics, why would we need other topics?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know if I would want to be the topic of conversation, would you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Did you know that a chameleon's eyes work independently of each other?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes. Do you know why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you think that Chameleons can see behind them with their rotating eyes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

While watching what's going on in front of them?

Yes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

how else do you think they would see a predator coming from any angle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Perhaps by looking into a mirror?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Why would they be carrying a mirror?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you actually think that carrying a mirror would save them from such predators?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Who said it would save them?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, wouldn't you want to save them anyway that you could?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't chameleons have enough defenses of their own that they don't need our help?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you think that they would ask if they needed the help?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you think they are able to ask?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

I really don't think so, I don't even think that they have voice boxes, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Could it be their voice boxes aren't as sophisticated as ours?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

You would think that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Wouldn't you too?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

I think so, but I am not sure if they would agree, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

How could we know if they agree?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think that they would even know what we asked them in the first place, so it is all irrelivant, don't you agree?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

What is the smallest state capital (square footage) in the United States?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

If I knew, don't you think I would have posted the answer?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> If I knew, don't you think I would have posted the answer?



Would you have posted the answer if you knew it would be unfair to people wanting to answer the question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't you think that Montpelier Vermont is the smallest state capital (square footage) in the United States? ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Do I actually think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Why wouldn't you be thinking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Do I have to think to know it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

How would you know if you didn't think about it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you know the origin of the word "_blockbuster_"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

What if I don't know it, either?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know what it means either, could you tell us?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

It was WW II Military slang for a bomb powerful enough to demolish an entire city block of buildings. Today it is used to describe anything that makes a big impact, such as movies or books. 

Do you think this tidbit of information will stick in my head?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

This is great to know, do you think that you could have explained it any better?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not sure.... do you have a clearer explanation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

No...., I thought that your explination was excellent, aren't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Isn't it nice?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

Is it nice or are you just fooling us?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you think he really would try to pull the wool over our eyes?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

Bah, Bah Black Sheep's Wool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Either black or white... Where did all the colors go?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)

If there were colors, what colors would like to be there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

All of them?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

How many times did astronauts land on the moon?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2008)

Should I ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Aren't you the keeper of all knowledge?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2008)

:blink: Who told you that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Didn't you send that little red-tailed squirrel to deliver that information to me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know if he sent that little red tailed squirrel to deliver it, but may I?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think that the little red squirrel was paid much attention too, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you think it could be helpful for my mental health?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Paying attention or having the little red-tailed squirrel around?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Paying attention to said squirrel, perhaps?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Would you feel better if you paid attention to the red-tailed squirrel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Would you feel better when you watch a squirrel?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Watching the squirrels make me laugh at how silly they are. Don't you feel the same way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

I didn't see any sillyness in their actions, yet. Are you sure they actually are?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't you think squirrels run funny?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

don't you find it amusing how they chase each other around a tree?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

Wouldn't it be hard to chase a squirrel around a tree?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

I believe that if you are a squirrel you find this task very easy. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

I would agree if indeed I were a squirrel but since I am not, I still think that it would be hard too do, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Would you like the idea of being a squirrel?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2008)

Am I missing something or does somebody wanna _BE_ a _SQUIRREL_?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know if they want to be a squirrel because it would be too hard to chase them around a tree wouldn't you think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

I would enjoy being carefree. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you actually think squirrels live a carefree life?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know about carefree, but I do know that they get chased by cats and dogs alot, don't you know?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

If squirrels chewed carefree sugarless gum would it get stuck in their squirrel teeth?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

I have never studied squirrel Teeth to see if that were the case, have you?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think so .... ?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if anyone does?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if the squirrels know that we are talking about them and if they would be okay with this topic of discussion. Do you think a squirrels will plan wrath on this topic?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

You might think so huh?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Are they after me ?????  




:shocked:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

If they are, don't you think that you had better get to running?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

I think they are after you now .... I think ? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

I think they are too busy chasing each other around to worry about some people being their path, unless of course you were handing out peanuts. Do you have peanuts in your hand?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you think some almonds will do, too?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

I think that the squirrels prefer acorns, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Do they possibly take what they can get hold of, nutwise?


----------



## Mishty (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't ya think the squirrels on Willy Wonka were really creepy?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

How creepy do you think is a Creepy Squirrel at any time?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you agree that possessed animals are always quite creepy?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

What about possessed people?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Would you belive they are less scary to me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

How scared would you be if you met a scarey person or squirrel in a dark ally?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Could this depend on the lunar phase?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Do the Lunar Phases actually make any difference with anybody?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Doesn't a full moon have an effect on everything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Could you imagine the effect it has on me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Would you become a Werewolf instead of a Timberwolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Can you be sure that the being I'll get is actually called a werewolf?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a guaranteed guarantee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Do I look like I'm the one who knows?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

I always thought that wolves howled at the moon, do you do that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can't say that I have ever tried that one. Do you think someone else might know the answer?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you think that Timberwolf could be able to tell us?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Would you belive that wolves are quite surprised to hear that people think they howl at the moon?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

I know that wolves only howl to keep in touch with eachother..... 

*What makes you think that I didn't know such fact?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Could _*this*_ question be the reason for this misunderstanding?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you tried searching the fact finder index?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you think it's necessary?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Only if you truly want to know the answer. Do you want to know the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

The answer to what?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Now, why would you feel the need to ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Isn't this the question game?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you questioning that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

What makes you think I question the existance of this thread?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

Can somebody help me think of a good question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you actually have to steal that question from my tongue?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Why does your tongue have a question on it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Never had that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

You or me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Erm, what was it I wanted to ask?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

A questioning thought, don't you think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

What is a male kangaroo called?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

How will I know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

Wouldn't you know if you Googled it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Could it be that I forgot about that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

Now, how could you forget Google?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you sure you really want to know that?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 22, 2008)

Will somebody just google and answer the question already?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Why don't you just do it, instead of asking?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

Maybe the reason noone has bothered to Google it is because noone wants to know, don't you think that that might be the question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Do you think no one is really in a hurry to learn the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Could they possibly fear the answer?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)

A male kangeroo is called a *Boomer*, now why couldn't anyone else google that answer to the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe because we didn't want to?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

And Why Not may I ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think you'd accept "because" as an answer, do you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think that that would be the right answer to the question that I asked, so, don't you think that you can answer it at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Can you tell me why parents sometimes answer the "why" questions of their children with "because"?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you think it is possible that they don't know what else to say?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Wouldn't it be easier for their kids to understand if they just told them that they don't know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

I would like to know the answer to the reason why kids ask the parents "WHY?" everytime they ask or tell them something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Could it be they actually don't (but want to) know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

Well then how is it that they keep asking the same questions everytime a parent answers them, is it because they want a different answer to the question each time they ask it, or do they think that the parent will change their mind from the last answer they gave?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Perhaps they want multiple opinions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe the given answer didn't really explain what was asked?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you think that it really would make any difference in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Do children care about the grand scheme?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't think so, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

May I agree with you on that?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

I believe that would be the most agreeable thing to do,don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

What do you think are the dos and don'ts in this case?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Are there any _set _rules here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

You mean, except of answering in a question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

If it were anything but a question game it wouldn't be asked in the first place, so don't you think it should be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Erm, could you please repeat that? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

Is it worth repeating?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Can you imagine that I hoped to actually understand your question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

Would you understand my question if I asked it a different way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you, like me, think this could be possible?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

How many different ways are there to ask a question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Did anyone count them, by chance?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know there are 50 ways to leave your lover.... does that count?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Where's Count Count?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Doesn't the Count count on Sesame Street?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

Do we really want to count on Sesame Street for the answer to the counted question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't you think that Count Count could be helpful with counting the possible varieties of a question? 
(If he hasn't already done that, yet...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

Does the Count really count or does he actually rely on the questions that count?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you think that all of this is unacountable?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you think we should change the topic?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

To change the topic, do we need to take a vote?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Should we post a poll?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you think people would participate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Would we find out without trying?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

How many different suggestions would you like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

How many would we need to make sense?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Shouldn't all the suggestions make sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Should they?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2008)

Why would you not?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the suggestions should all make sense.... but does everyone agree with me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you think we can come to a good compromise if we don't agree?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

If we all agreed, would it make a difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you tell me why I feel so tired, all the sudden?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 4, 2008)

....ganja?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

:huh: Huh? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ....ganja?



marijuanna, wacky weed and a host of many other names


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

:blink: Where do you know that from? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you know that Marygeewana and WackyTobaccy are one and the same and neither are legal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

How should I?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Isn't it just common knowledge to know these things?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

Why would you think that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

May I repeat your question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you think that you could do that?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

Is my question mark showing up?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you think that it should show up?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

How about now ¿


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Why does it show down?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you want it to show sideways?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Can we get it to show that way?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Are you able to do that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)

Do you think that it would Perhaps look like this


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Could it also show the other way?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

What names do Homer and Bart have in the Middle Eastern version of TVs popular animated sitcom The Simpsons?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

How can I know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Do you have any suggestions on finding the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

What if I don't?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

*Could it be that Homer is Omar, Bart is Badr and the show is called Al Shamsoon?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

How do I know if you're actually right?


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

How can you know if anyone's right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you have a crystal ball?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't you think that my crystal ball is called Google?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you asking that because google has all the answers to everything in life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Does it really have?


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Would you believe it,if it said yes?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

How do you know that the answers they give you are correct?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, how can you tell if you don't know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

If you don't know, don't you think that to question it is the right thing to do?


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

To question or not to question,is that the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Could that be questionable?


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you questioning me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

Is it a questionable question to be guestioning him about that sort of question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Would you mind me guesstimate that there is something wrong?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Would that be something wrong with the question?


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Would something be wrong with the answer?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

Could it be quite possible that something is wrong with the person doing the questioning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Could the questioning itself be wrong?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Who can post the right question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, is there actually a right question?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Is there a _*wrong*_ question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

Is there actually any question that would answer that question right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Is it possible to answer a question with a question without confusing some unsuspecting's mind?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Who are you trying to confuse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Who said I want to confuse someone?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you questioning the confused person that questions the confusion?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you really think I'm capable of such a questionable action?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

Would you take any action if the questionable person was actively questioning you or your questionable acts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

What makes you think I'd be able to act in a questionable way?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

Haven't you acted questionably in a past way?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Why would anyone admit to partaking in any questionable act?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

Have you ever done a questionable act that you kept secret from everyone else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

If I kept it a secret, would you really expect me to tell?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Isn't that the whole point of a secret... to keep it to yourself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Is that the question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Would you prefer a different question?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 13, 2008)

What kinds of questions can I ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

What would you like to ask?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

Could I ask a question before someone questions my asking it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Didn't you already ask a question? 

(Not that I intend to question your asking a question...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not sure, are you?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 13, 2008)

where should I begin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

At the end? 

(Beginning at the beginning would be boring, wouldn't it?)


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there ever really an end?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Should there be one?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Would you prefer an ending?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

How do we measure time without an end?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Wouldn't it take forever to find the answer?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you have the time to find out?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you think anyone has the time to discover that answer?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Do we have any choice?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Are we free to have a choice?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Is free will simply a concept, or our reality?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Isn't reality governed by laws of some sort?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Are we genetically programed to be lawful or lawless?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Can we blame everything on the genes?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Are the genes always nessisarily foolproof?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Did you know that even fools aren't foolproof?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Are we fools for thinking about this?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 14, 2008)

DO you think we are fools?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone understand that none of us are fools, although we are foolish here sometimes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Should we understand this?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

Do we shield ourselves from the answers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Would this make sense?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

If it made any sense, would it mean anything at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Do you think it could have a meaning if it made no sense?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 15, 2008)

what do you mean by sense exactly?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

Can we make cents by making sense?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 15, 2008)

Can we make money here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

How should we earn it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

How much money do we need to make sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

How can we measure this?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 16, 2008)

Is this based on a sliding scale?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

How can we base something on something sliding?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Would this be an avalance scale?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

Would there be any sense made at this sale if we actually had one here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Where did the sale idea come from? (Questionmarks, anyone?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you think it came out of left field?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Could it have been from the center?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you think it would have more of an impact coming from center field?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Doesn't it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Why do you think I would know the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

If you don't know the answer, who could know it?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 17, 2008)

What about when they flip upside down ?¿?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Who is they?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

Who's on first?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

The second?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

The Second Star To The Right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

To the right? Not to the left?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Could it be the one in the middle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

You mean the one upside down?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

How about the one that is round a bout?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

A Raceabout? Where?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Who said anything about a race?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought I heard someone mentioning a car named "Raceabout"... Did I mishear that?​ 





​ 
*1913 Mercer Type 35-J Raceabout*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

How fast does that car go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Dunno. 50 miles per hour, perhaps?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 19, 2008)

When did we start playing baseball?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Huh? Baseball? What makes you think so?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2008)

You raceabout when you play baseball don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Did you know I've never played baseball?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 19, 2008)

You never played baseball? How is that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Could it be because I'm german?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

Perhaps you did not like playing sports?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

What makes you think so?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

Germans like you have other sports that they like right?

*LIKE; Volleyball, Basketball, Field Hockey, Track and Feld events, Skiing and Ice Skating*


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Germans like you have other sports that they like right?
> 
> *LIKE; Volleyball, Basketball, Field Hockey, Track and Feld events, Skiing and Ice Skating*



What about soccer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Did you know that this is a very good question?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 20, 2008)

did you know that i hate sports?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

I hate sports too, why do you think that that is?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it because you have more important pursuits?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you think having more important pursuits makes you automatically hate sports?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

I think that my more important pursuits are much more important than sports don'tchya know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, yes, but why should it make you hate sports?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Who said they hate sports?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Some posters above... Do you know how old goldfish can get?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

do goldfish even grow old?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

Why would you want to know that?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

maybe we want to turn into goldfish?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

Isn't that sort of silly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you think it still would be silly if it were for scientific reasons?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

If it were at all possible, why would anyone wish to be turned into a goldfish?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

How am I to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

Who would know if you don't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you actually think I know that? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you think that Dr. Know would know the answer?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that a real person?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

If he were a real person, do you think that we could get to know Dr. Know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where Dr. Know lives?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Would Dr Know like his home address posted on the interwebs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you know his office adress?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

How do you know that he works in an office?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Where else could he work? In the gutter? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

I just wonder if Dr. Know Knows where he is supposed to be, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Why did they kidnap Jabba the Hut's son?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't thinkt that Jabba The Hut had a son, did he?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Would you be very surprised to hear that he actually had?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2008)

why would i be suprised to hear he had a son??


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 25, 2008)

must someone be surprised about this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Wouldn't it be boring if nothing could surprise us?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

I think that any surprise like that would be surprising, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, is it actually a surprise?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

How would I know if you don't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Weren't you the one that sounded surprised?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 26, 2008)

Wasn't it even more surprising that Jabba's uncle spoke English?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't you think that Jabba looks like toad?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Toad? Jabba Resembles a mushroom?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 26, 2008)

Mushroom or mushroom RETAINER?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

Mushooms retain lots of water don't they?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

What if you dry them?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2008)

do you really carE?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it wrong to care?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it right to care?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 26, 2008)

Who cares?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Doesn't everyone care about something?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)

Would we care if it were something surprising?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't you agree that if something surprises you, it automatically draws your attention?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 28, 2008)

What does attention look like on canvas after it is drawn?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you know that attention has many different faces?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you drawing in pencils or markers?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 28, 2008)

Wouldn't it be easier to just use MS Paint?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you really think it is easy to draw with paint?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

For that matter, can you pain a drawing or draw a painting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it really possible to pain a drawing?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

You actually noticed that I miss spelled paint?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 29, 2008)

Pain is hard to ignore, isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

How do you know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)

Wouldn't you know if the pain were bad enough?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

How bad does pain have to be that you can't ignore it anymore?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 30, 2008)

Would this be physical pain or emotional pain?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Are you questioning which pain hurts more?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, what do you think about it?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you think what you want to think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Can I think what I want to think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

If you really thought about it, would you want to think about thinking about it if the pain were any type of pain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you like to think about pain?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you considered a window pane?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

A window pane? What for?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wouldn't a window pain be instrumental in causing pain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Could you excuse me while I bail out?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Who are you bailing out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Erm... myself?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you bailed out from a window pain and felt any pain from bailing out of that window yourself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you trying to confuse me? :blink:


----------



## Kala (Jan 1, 2009)

What is so confusing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you tell me what a window pain is?


----------



## Kala (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you referring to the pain you feel after jumping through a window pane?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

How many window panes do you need to jump through to have window pain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you tell I'm totally confused now?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Why has no one explained that a window pane is a square (usually) piece of glass from a window?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

I wonder if it would be painful if that window pane was made out of anything else but glass, what would be used instead do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

What was it they used in Star Trek? Some kind of transparent metal?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

Might they have used transparent aluminum?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you think it hurts more to hit one of these panes or hitting a regular glass pane (about 2" thick)?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 2, 2009)

It might hurt more to hit one of those panes but the doctors on Star Trek have so much better equipment, don't they?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

It appears to be so... Or how would you call the growing back of a kidney?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Could I call it with a comm badge?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you think the kidney has a comm badge of it's own?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you think that this is at all important?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there anything that is actually important?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

Would it be actually important if it were at all there?


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

Why wouldn't it be important?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

Would we think that it were important if it weren't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Do we think at all?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

Do we have too think at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you think we could act responsible without thinking?


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

Is that even possible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you think it isn't?


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

What if I did?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you think any of us would if we could?


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

Do bears shit in the woods?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Would they use toilets if they could?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

Do they use Charmin Toilet Tissue too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Who could we ask about that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is there someone who knows all about bears?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

If yes, how could we find him/her?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)

Shouldn't you just ask the question and see who or if someone answers it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Isn't there a directory for the Bear Necessities?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you own one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Where would one get a copy of this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe in the Bearbershop?


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

What else would they sell in a Bearbershop?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you ever seen one?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 5, 2009)

I haven't but does that mean they don't exist?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Where would they be located?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Somewhere near the places bears live, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you think that it might be in Bear Mountain in that ellusive cave that they hybernate in the winter time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Erm... ellusive?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Does Bear Mountain have a water slide?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you think the water would be frozen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Could this depend on the air temperature in that area?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't you think that it would depend on how much water there were and if it were flowing downhill or not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you think the water will freeze without the temperature being low enough?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know it that would make that much difference do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

Would you have enjoyed all that snow if it had come down in its watery form?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't you think that by now I might hate the thought of snow in any form????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Isn't it actually the rain you hate?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't mind the rain as bad as the snow because don't you think that it is easier to drive in the rain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Ever heard of aquaplaning?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that something Aquaman would do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Could it possibly be cars doing that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Do cars have wings to fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Some have. But why do you ask?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't cars have wheels?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

They're built like that, right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

Is Chitty Chitty Bang Bang a Aquaplane/Car?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

An aquaplane? How did we get there?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 10, 2009)

Was it by submarine?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Was it a yellow submarine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

:huh: Are we :blink: the Beatles?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you turn into a beetle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

:huh: A :blink: beetle  ?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Aren't the Beatles a band and a beetle an insect?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Could you imagine me wondering about that, too?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Considering the Beatles are from London and Beetles are from Larva, don't you think that makes a big difference between them both?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Since what day do the Beatles come from London?

(Maybe if they booked a flight from Heathrow or so...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought that that was where the Beatles came from, isn't it?

I wasn't a big fan, so I can be dead wrong in any case...... don't care..... LOL


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Why not give London a break and say they came from Manchester?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, could we possibly find them in Liverpool?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

You can find beetles in pools I thought?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

If Beatles/beetles are found in Liverpool or in Pools, do any of them play Billiards?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Why isn't the above question answered yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it possible that no one knew what to ask?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

Why would anyone ask a question about a question that was asked?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Could it be because of the rules of this game?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 14, 2009)

Rules are made to be broken... ... ... ...aren't they?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 15, 2009)

are there rules to this game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Why else should we be answering the previous poster's question with a question?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it the same reason you would bury your hopes in a graveyard and call it a life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

:huh: Er... what? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like the question for that answer and the answer to that question ok?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

What was the question again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you forget it, too?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 16, 2009)

Where was the last place you saw this question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Did I actually see the question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

If you knew what question it was, would you be able to answer it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

How shall I know that when I don't know the question?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 17, 2009)

May I introduce you to the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you know it?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 18, 2009)

Would you believe we went to high school together?


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

Would you tell if you did?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Can _you_ tell what's going on here?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)

How can anyone know what it going on here if the question were never answered?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe the answers are hidden in the questions?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this a game of ask the questions and seek the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you think the answer plays hide and seek?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it hiding behind the slide?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you think the answer left the park?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

What park would it be hiding in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Hyde Park? (I hope not...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

How hidden is Hyde Park?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Why should it be hidden?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

If Hyde Park is not hidden, should it be renamed to _UnHyde Park_?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

If it were, would it be nessisary to do so?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Could it possibly be that some people here mix up "Hyde" and "hide"?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Did Dr. Jekyl do that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

If he did, where would he hide Hyde at?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

In plain sight?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

What if he lost sight of where he hid that it too?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Wouldn't he just create some new eyes for himself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Could he indeed?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 24, 2009)

He's created a new face and body for himself so why not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a good question; did you know that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Now how could anyone know that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Through experience, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

How much experience would I need?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Can somebody please help me find a good question to ask?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

What kind of question would you like to ask?


----------



## Kouskous (Jan 25, 2009)

How about asking people if they have any pets?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

People ... do you have any pets ??? :blush:


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 26, 2009)

Do roaches count?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

Why wouldn't roaches count?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

Uhm, can they count?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

How many roaches would there be if there were too many to count?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, how will we know if we can't count them?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

If there were enough roaches to count, wouldn't there be too many? (ick)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Could we estimate the number of them instead?
(We won't have to look that closely, then...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

I would rather not live in a place that had them at all, wouldn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

I can has cookie?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Say what??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

What isn't on second again is he?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

I can has Scooby Snax?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)

I am not sure what is asked here are any of you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't you know Scooby Doo?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

Isn't he the uncle of Scrappy Doo?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

Zoinks ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Shaggy? Is that you?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you think I would have gotten away with it if it hadn't been for you meddling kids?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't you forget something?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

Why, Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

What about that puppy?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you think that he might be in disguise?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 1, 2009)

So who do you think he really is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't you think that he looks a little bit, uhm, scrappy?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2009)

Doo you think that Scrappy would know if it were or not?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 1, 2009)

Wouldn't the puppy power give it away?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

Is puppy power all that powerful though?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

How is it that we haven't come up with the answer yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it possible that we don't know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it any wonder that we wouldn't know if we never figured it out?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 3, 2009)

If it's not powerful enough to pick out rubber masks and holograms then what good is it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

How shall I know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Why would anyone want to know such triviality?


----------



## mango (Feb 5, 2009)

*Whatever happened to Joe Piscopo?*


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone remember who that is?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

Isn't Joe Piscopo a Comedian and actor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

At the risk of repeating myself: How shall I know?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 6, 2009)

How was that just a risk when you clearly did repeat yourself?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Shouldn't he repeat himself it he didn't get the answer that he was looking for?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

Erm, by the way... :blush: What answer was it I was looking for? :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

If you don't remember what answer you were looking for, how could you expect any of us too?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

Are we all having trouble answering any questions right now?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)

Why am I the only one answering my own questions here lately?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

Why don't anyone else wanna play here anymore on this thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)

Doesn't anybody Wuv me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

When will there be someone other than me posting on this thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

Did I forget to mention my being absent for a few days?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

If you had meantioned that fact, do you think that I might not have read it on the thread that you meantioned it on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it possible that we're the only ones still posting on this thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that you might be right, don't you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)

Do you think that I will follow myself here tommorrow as I did today on the other thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)

How many times will I be following myself here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you mind me intervening your following yourself?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

Could you pleast intervene me more often here an on other threads?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

Here I go, just following myself after yesterday again.....why is it that this always happens to me and noone else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)

Isn't it obvious that I prefer NOT to follow myself as often as I do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Did you expect me to point out the obvious?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, isn't that obvious in itself?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

To be or not to be obvious - is that a question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, what do you think the questionmark stands for? Answers?


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 23, 2009)

Didn't it stand for a weird squiggle?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

Just what is a squiggle?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

Isn't a squiggle a straight line trying to imitate 1/2 of our lovely forms?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you think that this is the right explination?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Could you offer another explanation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

If I could explain anything here, why would I ask in the first place? :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2009)

Do we actually have to understand all this at all?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

I may not have to understand it, but wouldn't it be nice for a change?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you seen my wit, recently? :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

Where did you lose it???


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

How long have you been witless?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't you think that, if I were able to answer these questions, I might be able to find it myself?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anybody answered any of these questions in this thread, yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

Could the answers be hidden in the following question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Why would I question the answers here when there aren't many of them to be read anyway?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 1, 2009)

Well if the questions to be read aren't here, where the heck are they?


----------



## grandecafe1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Could the answers to the questions in this thread be in another thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

Why would they be?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 2, 2009)

If this is the question thread, why can't there be an separate answer thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you think that would be as interesting as this one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Will we ever know without trying?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you think that it would be interesting to give it a go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, what do you think about it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know what I think of it so how would I be able to answer this question with the right question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it my fault I didn't know that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know, aren't men supposed to know everything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

:huh: Whose "brilliant" idea was that? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

I have heard many men say that phrase haven't you?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anybody really know everything about anything?:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

Haven't you ever met someone that thinks that they do?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 10, 2009)

Good point! I believe I was married to one such know-it-all wasn't I?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you think that they just know that they are or just think so?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, would you agree with me if I said that they just think so?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

I think that you are probably right don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

What makes you think I'm probably right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, you are a man aren't you? :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

:blink: Do you actually think I'm automatically right, just because I'm a man? :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

wolfman ????


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Where did your "caps" key go?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

WOLFMAN ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Why are you writing so loud?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Why are you writing so loud?




....... :doh: ..........



Wasn't I testing the Caps Key?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

:blink: How could I forget that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

Is it easier for men to forget things than it is for women?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Could this depend on the circumstances?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

Which circumstances would be the best ones?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

To forget or not to forget?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

Is that the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you think this is the mother of all questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you think that a mother would be willing to ask such a question if it were relevant to the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you have some sunshine, lately?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

All we have had lately is rain, rain and more rain, why ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wondering, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you think that winter will ever end so that we can have some warm sun again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Is the sun still hiding at your place?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

We haven't had a nice sunny day in quite sometime but lots of rain and even rain and snow mixed, do you think that it will ever get warm again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Did you actually lose hope?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't lost hope, but if it were could it be found again?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

Haven't you found that I follow myself a lot here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it possible you follow yourself quite often?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Am I following or leading?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Wasn't I just a leader a moment ago?  :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

Didin't you just follow yourself a little while ago?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

Why do I keep following myself all of the time??????:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Could it be because I sometimes forget to post?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

Now why would you do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Could it be I tend to be forgetful? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't you think that I forget things too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Like the "?", you mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

Are you questioning me lack a question mark in the above post because I forgot it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Should I actually doubt you forgot it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

Why did you forget that it is doubtful that I forgot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you want to say you did this intentional?


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any pain killers?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

If I did, don't you know that I would share those pain killers with you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you move them over? Do they fit though the cable?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

If they did fit through the cable, wouldn't you think that I would send the right away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, so how do you want to get them to Cleo? (Given you have some.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

If I knew that, I wouldn't have to ask would I?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Why am I here all alone again, is it my deoderant?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

Could it be because I didn't find myself to be able to post?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

If you did, why didn't you loose yourself after you posted here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Could it be because I already am lost?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry that you are lost, do you think that you will find yourself soon?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

When will someone else follow me here again?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Will this loneliness ever end???? LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think this loneliness will ever end until someone else comes in behind me do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it possible that you could be right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

Why do I have to be right most of the time though?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

Why am I here following myself again?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

Is this becomming a habit of me following myself here isn't it?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 7, 2009)

what the hell is going on? 

:eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know what is going on, can you tell me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

Does it snow in hell?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

If is did snow in Hell, how fast would it melt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't you think it would have to get cold in there before it actually can snow?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

How cold does some place have to be before it is warm enough to melt snow at other cold places?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

It seems that I am once again here alone too, is it too cold for others to be here with me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

Who turned off the heating?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know who turned off the heating..... was it perhaps you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Mee? :blink:

(I'd never do that!)


----------



## kittencat (Apr 11, 2009)

could i have turned off the heating?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, did you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know who did, but don't you think that the should turn it back on so we are not cold?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

How can I express my agreeing to your statement?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't you thinkt that that would be intirely up too you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

Why am I following myself once again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2009)

Could it be that you are a little too fast for me and all the others?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

Why..... must I be faster than most here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2009)

How will I know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

Wouldn't it be possible for you to know if someone knew the answer?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

What answer do you think would be the best one to give myself here today sinse I seem to be the only one here following myself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

What was the question, again?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Did you forget?


----------



## kittencat (Apr 14, 2009)

why must i be so slow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

You're slow?


----------



## kittencat (Apr 15, 2009)

DO you think im slow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

Do I actually think?


----------



## Lovelylola (Apr 15, 2009)

Think about what?


----------



## kittencat (Apr 15, 2009)

do you think about Chuck Norris?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

Why would anyone want to think about Chuck Norris?


----------



## kittencat (Apr 16, 2009)

why not think about chuck norris?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it a neccessity to think about him at this point in time?


----------



## kittencat (Apr 16, 2009)

When the boogie man goes to sleep does he check his closet for chuck norris?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Say, why's there straw on the floor?


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Are you in the barn?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

Do barns always have straw in them?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Isn't straw a good insulator?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

What would you insulate with straw?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't you use a straw for drinking?


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

What are you drinking?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

Should you be drinking?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you think I'm old enough to drink?


----------



## kittencat (Apr 18, 2009)

pffft should this bitch had drank as much as much as she did ??????hahahahahhahahahaahahahhaahah!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

Now was that nessisary?


----------



## kittencat (Apr 18, 2009)

Im not sure was it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think so, but might I be wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it possible?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't always a possible to be wrong at one time or another?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

Could I be wrong in my assumptions of the situation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

What's the actual situation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

I am not sure of the situation, are you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

Would I ask if I knew? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

Why would I do that?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2009)

Can someone give an example of this type of situation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

If I knew, don't you think that I could explain it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Is this an awkward situation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope that this is not an awkward situation but if it is, do you think that we can change that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you have an idea how to change it?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll change it, but how will I get out of this bendy position to do it?


----------



## cammy (Apr 24, 2009)

If you straighten yourself out, won't all things become more clear?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

If suddenly everything becomes clear, what will I do with my glasses?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

What do you're glasses have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

Why does the price of tea in China have to be questioned- what about the price of steak in Iowa?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Would you care if a bag of rice topples in China?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Why all these ridiculous questions?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Aren't ridiculous questions a form of comedy?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

For that matter, is comedy always that funny?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

In all non-seriousness, has anyone else wondered what it would be like to see petrified lizard antlers?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

Now why in the heck would anyone want to know that or even think that there were such a thing?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Is thinking before acting always the right thing to do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Could this depend on the situation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you think that there really has to be a situation to think about anything?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Who needs to think about anything at all when you can just DO IT?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

That depends on what you want to do now doesn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, what do you want to do?


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know,what do you want to do?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know plays third base... then tell ME... I DID.. I DON'T KNOW!!! Who?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

What's going on here?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

Why do I suddenly have amnesia and "Green Eyed Fairy" tattooted on my forehead?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

If a lion roared in a jungle and no one was there to hear it, is his mane still brown?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you think this question could be mean?


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Could it mean the end?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

The end justifies the means, just who justifies the end?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Does it need justification?


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Who would justify?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 28, 2009)

Is justice really blind?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Is Buford T. Justice still alive chasing the Bandit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you think he'll ever catch him?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

If you caught him, would he stay caught?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Is my name Buford T. Justice?


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Is your name Buford T.Justice?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you think my name should be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

Herbert John Gleason?
AKA 
*Jackie*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Baby, you're the greatest... how about a ride to Coney Island?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

*How about a trip down Memory Lane?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you think I'll find my lost memory there?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

What memory is you're fondest one?


----------



## cammy (Apr 30, 2009)

Can there only be one?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

You mean that you don't have a favorite memory?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

You mean to tell me that, seriously, Grandi is not your favorite blue attired BBW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

Do you really mean that, or are you just kidding.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2009)

Do I look like I'm kidding?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

If you were kidding, would you mean it?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Would it make a difference if we said law of means vice law of averages?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

I have no idea what you mean, are you kidding or do you really know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Why is it that noone knows anything since yesterday?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Yesterday, did all my troubles seem so far away?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Does it look as though they're here to stay?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

If we all do stay in the same place without change, have we truly lived?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I always think, isn't that a big huge problem?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Don't you know that thinking to much can definately give you a headache?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Knowing is half the battle, but is following through really so much more difficult?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

Why would it be difficult if you knew what you were doing?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I sometimes don't know what I am doing, do you?


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

I rarely know what I am doing, does anyone?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Do you often find yourself not knowing what to do?


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Can anyone answer Adamantoise's question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

I can try and answer Adamantoise's question with; _I do often find that I don't know what to do, hasn't this ever happened to you too?_


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

Why can't we all just DO while we still CAN do it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

Don't you know that some of us haven't done it in a long time and may have forgotten how? lol


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

Why does the word do automatically evoke the same response? 

(Damn, woman, don't EVER say that again!! LOL)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

Don't you think that many people have a one track mind in these days and times?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

How hard is it to stay on track when one is often derailed by heartache?


----------



## cammy (May 6, 2009)

Do you need to stay on track to maintain a train of thought?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

Has the train left the station yet?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Was there a time specified for the afore mentioned train to leave?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

Shouldn't that train have a schedule?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

Why am I following my own train of thought?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

Is my train of thought moving down the wrong track?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

How would you know if it was?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

How do we know that there is such a thing as "aliens"?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

For the matter, "Do you think that there just might be aliens among us?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

What would you do if an alien asked you for directions?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

What about telling them where to go?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

Where would you tell an alien to go if they asked you for it?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

Could that depend on where they want to go?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

Where do you think the aliens would want to go?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

Las Vegas, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

Now why would any alien wish to go to Los Vegas?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

How am I to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

How would I know how you would know?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2009)

Aren't you a fortune teller?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

If I were a fortune teller, do you think that I would know?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Would you tell us if you were?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

I think that I might tell you, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Can you tell me where all the others went?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

Do you think that the others abandoned this thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Why should they do that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

I don't know why they would abandon this thread, but it sure seems like they did, doesn't it?


----------



## Risible (May 18, 2009)

Time for part 5!


----------

